# Beinhart Wintertreff (Main-Taunus und Frankfurt-Höchst)



## uwe50 (30. Oktober 2010)

Wer hat Lust

Sonntag, 31.10.10, 13.00
Parkplatz Liederbachhalle, Höhe Wachenheimer Str. 73, Liederbach 

eine Runde auf eigene Gefahr Richtung Taunus mit zu fahren?

Bitte hier im Forum melden oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.

PS: 
Am nächsten Mittwoch starten wir Abends um 18.30 wieder in Sindlingen zu einer Flughafenrunde. Ausschreibun folgt am Montagvormittag.


----------



## Titanwade (30. Oktober 2010)

Yep!  Zeit und Lust ist vorhanden. 

Bis dann,
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (30. Oktober 2010)

Fahre auch mit .


----------



## fast-fred (31. Oktober 2010)

komme auch mit


----------



## uwe50 (31. Oktober 2010)

War das heute ein toller Herbsttag!

Nur, die Abfahrt vom Fuchstanz wurde dann doch recht kühl.


----------



## uwe50 (31. Oktober 2010)

*Der beste Schutz gegen Schweine- und andere Grippe sowie gegen Bauchspeck und Übergewicht ist die regelmäßige Bewegung. Und wenn man sich dabei (öffentlich) verabredet, hat der innere Schweinehund  schon verloren. Zudem ist ein Training Outdoor gegenüber dem Indoor in der Regel abwechslungsreicher und in der Gruppe unterhaltsamer.*

In diesem Sinne starten wir in die Wintersaison - und sammeln so nebenbei Winterpokalpunkte.

*Treffpunkt Mittwoch, 3. November 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir werden den Flughafen umrunden (Kelsterbach, Startbahn West, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheim) und spätestens um 21.30 Uhr in Sindlingen zurück sein. 


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## Titanwade (31. Oktober 2010)

Spaß hat es heute wieder gemacht! Urs, vielen Dank für das Guiden!


----------



## Cynthia (31. Oktober 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> War das heute ein toller Herbsttag!



 Stimmt! Buntes, raschelndes Laub, Sonne und blauer Himmel ...  Super war's! 

Und 40 % Frauenquote!


----------



## Cynthia (2. November 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt Mittwoch, 3. November 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
> Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".









 Ich will mit! ... 17 -18 km/h müssten machbar sein ... 

Bis morgen!


----------



## Friendlyman (2. November 2010)

Hab Nachtschicht - schade.
Viel Spass Euch
Wolfgang


----------



## mr-Lambo (2. November 2010)

Hallo Urs, ich bin am Mittwoch verreist. Die Woche drauf kannst Du mir gerne die Karten mitbringen. Ich habe ein paar neue Trails im Schwanheimer Stadtwald entdeckt. Die können wir bei Gelegenheit mal fahren. Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. November 2010)

Hu hu Kinners,
die Konkurrenz fährt mit  ab wann an der Garage?


----------



## Stump1967 (3. November 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt Mittwoch, 3. November 2010, 18:30 Uhr *



Ich komme heute auch mit.
Gruß,
Stump


----------



## uwe50 (3. November 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> wann an der Garage?



18:00 Uhr


----------



## odu (3. November 2010)

Bin auch dabei!!  

Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter.

Bis später dann.

Grüßle


----------



## Cynthia (3. November 2010)

Und wo bleiben die bikenden Frauen? 


HAAALLOOOOOOO


----------



## Hopi (3. November 2010)

Sabine geht klettern, die will in dem Winter etwas weniger fahren, aus dem Grund fährt sie auch kein WP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (3. November 2010)

Ich bin dabei. Bis später!


----------



## Robert787 (3. November 2010)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Kokomikou (3. November 2010)

OK, bis nachher


----------



## Kokomikou (3. November 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Und wo bleiben die bikenden Frauen?
> 
> 
> HAAALLOOOOOOO


 


vielleicht verkleide ich mich


----------



## tom194 (3. November 2010)

Bin auch heute dabei bis gleich

gruß Thomas


----------



## yvonne283 (4. November 2010)

Ich konnte leider nicht, aber versuche nächste WOche die Frauenquote in die Höhe zu treiben ;-)


----------



## Cynthia (4. November 2010)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Ich konnte leider nicht, aber versuche nächste WOche die Frauenquote in die Höhe zu treiben ;-)




Das klingt guuut!


----------



## odu (4. November 2010)

Hi,
wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus.
Gibts schon ne Idee?  

Grüßle


----------



## uwe50 (5. November 2010)

odu schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus.
> Gibts schon ne Idee?



Ja, wir könnten uns das Rennen um 15 Uhr in Frankfurt Bornheim ansehen

Rad-Cross: EM am Bornheimer Hang in Frankfurt

*Losfahrt am Sonntag in Liederbach 13:10, Leunabrücke 13:30*, dem südlichen Mainufer entlang bis Offenbach, Höhe Ratsweg und dort über die Brücke zum Bornheimer Hang.

Das Rennen dürfte knapp eine Stunde dauern. Rückkehr durch die Stadt oder wieder dem Main entlang. 

Da es ab 17 Uhr bereits dunkel wird, wären Lampen mitzunehmen. 

Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt am Sonntag bei 10%, um 19 Uhr bei 20%. Die Temperatur mit 4 bis 5 Grade ist entsprchend schon winterlich.

Ein Mitfahren erfolgt in Eigenverantwortung. Erreichbar bin ich ab 12 Uhr hier T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## odu (5. November 2010)

Das ist jetzt nicht gerade mein Favorit, bei der Veranstaltung zuzuschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (5. November 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Ja, wir könnten uns das Rennen um 15 Uhr in Frankfurt Bornheim ansehen
> 
> Rad-Cross: EM am Bornheimer Hang in Frankfurt



Ich muss da auch nicht hin . 

Wer hat einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## odu (5. November 2010)

Ich


----------



## Kokomikou (5. November 2010)

OK, und der wäre???....


----------



## odu (5. November 2010)

Lasst uns doch so um 12 Uhr treffen und dann Richtung Feldberg oder Fuchstanz fahren!


----------



## uwe50 (5. November 2010)

odu schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch so um 12 Uhr treffen und dann Richtung Feldberg oder Fuchstanz fahren!



Für uns geht es frühstens ab 13:00 (mit Stress), 13:15 Uhr (ohne Stress) ab Liederbach.

Bereits am letzten (doch relativen warmen Tag) war die Abfahrt vom Fuchstanz um 16 Uhr äusserst unangenehm kalt. Bei den prognostizierten Temperaturen von etwa 5 Grad und einer Regenwahrscheinlichkeit schlage ich dann eher eine Runde von Liederbach Richtung Niedernhausen, Naurod, Wallau, Hochheim und zurück vor...


----------



## odu (5. November 2010)

Uhrzeit ist mir fast egal. Richtung OK.
Dann mal los!!  

Kannst Du mir/uns nen Strassennamen zukommen lassen. Zur Eingabe ins Navi. 
Ich habe noch nie was von dieser Brücke gehört!


----------



## uwe50 (6. November 2010)

ok, dann treffen wir uns am 

Sonntag, 7.11.10, 13:15, falls es nicht zu stark regnet, hier
Parkplatz Liederbachhalle, Höhe Wachenheimer Str. 73, Liederbach

Da sich jedoch die Wetterprognose hinsichtlich Regenrisiko auf 98% erhöht hat (um 13 Uhr sogar 100 % mit 3,9 mm Niederschlag innerhalb von 6 Stunden) und das bei etwa 6 Grad Celsius braucht es diesmal für das Vergnügen doch einige Überwindung.

*Darum: Definitive Absprache/Anmeldung bitte erst ab 12 Uhr per SMS an T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Absichtserklärungen gerne hier im Forum


----------



## uwe50 (7. November 2010)

Runde ist abgesagt!


----------



## odu (7. November 2010)

Hi,

die Absage kam ein bischen spät. Ich bin um 12:15 Uhr von daheim mit dem Rad los...

Naja, so weiß ich nun zumind. wie ich mit dem Rad nach Liederbach komm.

Nochn schön Sonntag!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (7. November 2010)

odu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Absage kam ein bischen spät. Ich bin um 12:15 Uhr von daheim mit dem Rad los...



Upps, sowas darf natürlich nicht passieren !!! Sorry! Nächstes Mal wird's klappen.

Ich war allein unterwegs . Der Regen war gar nicht so schlimm, zwischendurch war's auch trocken.


----------



## uwe50 (8. November 2010)

Vor uns steht eine Woche mit typischem Novemberwetter: Nass, kalt, unangenehm. Wie sich das in Wirklichkeit anfühlt können wir erfahren 

*Treffpunkt Mittwoch, 10. November 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Diesmal umrunden wir den Flughafen über Schwanheim, Zeppelinheim, Mörfelden, Startbahn West, Kelsterbach. Spätestens um 21.30 Uhr sollten wir in Sindlingen zurück sein. 

Mitfahrer aus Frankfurt können sich uns um ca. 19:15 Uhr bei der S-Bahn Station anschliessen.. Bitte bei der Anmeldung auf Treffpunkt Stadion hinweisen, sonst fahren wir diesen Punkt nicht an.


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## Stump1967 (8. November 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt Mittwoch, 10. November 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
> Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".



Bin dabei.


----------



## hjw51 (8. November 2010)

komme auch   HansJörg


----------



## Friendlyman (9. November 2010)

Bin dabei


----------



## mbonsai (9. November 2010)

Hallo Urs,

der Hinweis auf den Kasteller Bahnhof hat mich positiv beeinflusst  Bin morgen mal mit von der Partie, so ne Nachtfahrt um den Flughafen stell ich mir richtig schön vor...also bin mit der S-Bahn 18.10 am Treffpunkt...bis dann

Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoink94 (9. November 2010)

Hey, 

ich würde eigentlich auch gerne mal wieder mitfahrn.... kommt denn jemand so aus der gegend von Eppstein?! 
und wie lange würde die tour ungefair gehen?! 

Nico


----------



## Cynthia (9. November 2010)

Yoink94 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich würde eigentlich auch gerne mal wieder mitfahrn.... kommt denn jemand so aus der gegend von Eppstein?!
> und wie lange würde die tour ungefair gehen?!
> ...



Hallo Nico,

eine "Rundfahrt" dauert etwa 3 Stunden. Aus Eppstein direkt kommt - so viel ich weiß -  niemand. Frag mal deine Mutter, ob sie auch mitfahren möchte. Vielleicht bringt sie dich/euch ja zum Treffpunkt. 






 Gruß, Christina


----------



## Cynthia (9. November 2010)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Hallo Urs,
> 
> der Hinweis auf den Kasteller Bahnhof hat mich positiv beeinflusst  Bin morgen mal mit von der Partie, so ne Nachtfahrt um den Flughafen stell ich mir richtig schön vor...also bin mit der S-Bahn 18.10 am Treffpunkt...bis dann
> 
> Bonsai




 Kommt Susi auch?


----------



## Cynthia (9. November 2010)

Fahre morgen auch mit und hoffe, dass ich nicht allein mit Männern ...


----------



## Kokomikou (9. November 2010)

ich verkleide mich wieder, wie letzte Woche......;-)


----------



## Kokomikou (9. November 2010)

reicht ein rosa Halstuch???


----------



## Cynthia (9. November 2010)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> ich verkleide mich wieder, wie letzte Woche......;-)



Du meinst es ja so gut mit mir .




Kokomikou schrieb:


> reicht ein rosa Halstuch???




Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig? ...


----------



## Kokomikou (9. November 2010)

Also, ich würde mich nicht beschweren, wenn ich mit 8 bikerinnen auf tour gehen müsste/dürfte..........was wohl nie passieren wird........


----------



## Cynthia (9. November 2010)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Also, ich würde mich nicht beschweren, wenn ich mit 8 bikerinnen auf tour gehen müsste/dürfte..........was wohl nie passieren wird........



... wärst du der Hahn im Korb. Und was bin ich?

Irgendwie ist das nicht einfach umkehrbar, oder?


 Und übrigens habe ich mich nicht beschwert, sondern ich hoffe ...


----------



## mbonsai (9. November 2010)

Sorry, aber ich kann die Susi leider nicht von Ihrem Hockeytraining abbringen.....auch wenn sie fuer naechste Woche (Urlaub La Palma) noch ein bissel Biketraining notwendig haette 

aber ich arbeite dran, vielleicht bekomm ich sie ja noch rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (10. November 2010)

hey bonsai...

bedeutet das, daß wir uns demnächst evtl mal auf ner Flughafenrunde sehen?
Eppstein dürfte momentan ein wenig zu glitschig sein *gg*


----------



## mbonsai (10. November 2010)

Ja genau....also dann bis heute abend


----------



## Stump1967 (10. November 2010)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Bin dabei.



Bin wieder raus. Ist mir zu Nass heute. Meine Nase sagt auch lieber nicht bei nass-kaltem Wetter Rad fahren.
Euch viel spaß


----------



## Kokomikou (10. November 2010)

bin auch nicht dabei......allen anderen dennoch viel Spass


----------



## Cynthia (10. November 2010)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> bin auch nicht dabei......allen anderen dennoch viel Spass



 Wie jetzt - du wolltest mich doch unterstützen ...


----------



## Kokomikou (10. November 2010)

stimmt...aber viel Arbeit und wenig Lust auf Regen hält mich heute ab


----------



## Titanwade (10. November 2010)

Die Sonne scheint. Die Straßen sind fast abgetrocknet. Besser wirds dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Ich komme mit.


----------



## Cynthia (10. November 2010)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> stimmt...aber viel Arbeit und wenig Lust auf Regen hält mich heute ab




W....ie schade!


----------



## Kokomikou (10. November 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint. Die Straßen sind fast abgetrocknet. Besser wirds dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Ich komme mit.


 

Die Sonne scheint??? Ja sicher.....in Ägypten......

Das wird schon noch besser. Ich mag lieber kalt und trocken.
Viel Spaß dennoch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (10. November 2010)

also wenn ich den Wetterradar richtig interpretiere, hat es geregnet (hier in Mainz aber nicht) und es kommen noch ein paar Wolken die auch wieder regnet sollen (aber dann bei uns bestimmt nicht  )....aber wie ihr wollt....entweder laufen oder bei Euch biken, eins muss ich heute auf jedenfall angehn


----------



## Cynthia (10. November 2010)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dennoch.....




... dir beim Arbeiten .


----------



## Titanwade (10. November 2010)




----------



## Cynthia (10. November 2010)

mbonsai schrieb:


> also wenn ich den Wetterradar richtig interpretiere, hat es geregnet (hier in Mainz aber nicht) und es kommen noch ein paar Wolken die auch wieder regnet sollen (aber dann bei uns bestimmt nicht  )....aber wie ihr wollt....entweder laufen oder bei Euch biken, eins muss ich heute auf jedenfall angehn




Komm mit uns biken - im Wald regnet's, wenn überhaupt, nur ein bisschen .


----------



## Kokomikou (10. November 2010)

na, das ist ja mal n schön kitschiges Bild


----------



## Robert787 (10. November 2010)

Komme mit. Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (10. November 2010)

Robert787 schrieb:


> Komme mit. Bis gleich.


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2010)

Ich wünsche euch trockene Füsse, ich werde es heute leider nicht schaffen.


----------



## Yoink94 (10. November 2010)

ich kann leider auch nciht mitkomme.... muss noch einiges für die schule machen....  hatte mich eigenltihc gefreut 
aber ich werde es versuchen die nächstenmale zu kommen  

euch viel spaß


----------



## yvonne283 (10. November 2010)

In Diedenbergen schüttet es von daher werde ich heute auch wieder nicht die Frauen unterstützen :-(


----------



## Titanwade (10. November 2010)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> In Diedenbergen schüttet es von daher werde ich heute auch wieder nicht die Frauen unterstützen :-(



Also wir hatten schönes Wetter


----------



## mbonsai (10. November 2010)

Naja  , aber erst nach 20 - 30 Minuten, aber schee wars....bin auch gut wieder zu Hause angekommen, auch wenn ich feststellen musste, dass ich doch zu frueh abgebogen bin....besser waere da gewesen, wo Urs vorgeschlagen hatte, weil man da nicht durch ganz Ruesselheim durch muss....beim naechstenmal dann halt.....ein gutes hatte der Weg aber dann doch....nach ca. nem Kilometer, ich hab die Strasse schon gesehen, hatte ich eine Herde Rehe vor mir, 25-30 Stueck, 3 Hirsche mit riesem Geweih, war beeindruckend...danke fuers mitnehmen und bis die Tage

Bonsai


----------



## Cynthia (10. November 2010)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> In Diedenbergen schüttet es von daher werde ich heute auch wieder nicht die Frauen unterstützen :-(



... die Frau ... schade! 

War trotzdem schön - und am Ende richtig trocken.


----------



## mr-Lambo (10. November 2010)

Also ich fand es schön! Und trocken war es auch!


----------



## Friendlyman (11. November 2010)

Trocken wars... ja stimmt. Irgendwo war ich noch trocken.
Warm wars auch. Aber nicht an den Füßen und nicht ....
Nächstes Mal bin ich wieder dabei egal ob ....
Ist halt immer wieder schön.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Robert787 (11. November 2010)

Tja, habe gestern auch gekniffen, weil es in Hochheim auch sehr stark geregnet hat.

Am Sonntag, 14.November fahre ich beim ARQUE-Bike mit. 
Es geht von Kelkheim nach Mainz auf den Domplatz und zurück
nach Kelkheim. (72km)
Das Startgeld geht zugunsten Querschnittgelähmter mit Spina bifida die die ARQUE
unterstützt.
Wer Lust hat, hier der Link zur Anmeldung:
http://www.arquelauf.de/arque-lauf/arque-lauf-bike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (13. November 2010)

Für Spätaufsteher und Nicht-Teilnehmer am Arque-Lauf:

*Treffpunkt zu einer Sonntagstour, 14.11.10, 13:15, hier*
Parkplatz Liederbachhalle, Höhe Wachenheimer Str. 73, Liederbach

Wir fahren über Eppstein Richtung Niederhausen, Naurod, Wallau und je nach Lust und Resttageszeit dem Main entlang zurück Richtung Hofheim, Liederbach (ca. 3,5 Stunden).

Teilnahme wie immer auf eigene Gefahr. Da die Sonne bereits um 16.45 unter geht, ist die Mitnahme von Licht empehlenswert

Bei einer zweifelhaftem Wettersituation bitte nochmals definitive Absprache ab 12 Uhr T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

Die Sonnenscheindauer ist übrigens bei 4:45 progonstiziert und das bei 
Temperaturen von gegen 15 Grad.


----------



## odu (13. November 2010)

Hi @ll,

hört sich gut an!


@cynthia, meine Füsse sind trocken geblieben!   *lalala*
Schuhe sind OK.

Grüßle


----------



## yvonne283 (13. November 2010)

Hi, ich komme mit


----------



## Cynthia (13. November 2010)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Hi, ich komme mit


----------



## Fernando-FMX (14. November 2010)

Hallo ihr Beinharten,

Ich bin Fernando, 26 und aus Hattersheim und wird mich gern als neues in der Runde euch anschließen.

Gruß


----------



## Cynthia (14. November 2010)

Fernando-FMX schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Beinharten,
> 
> Ich bin Fernando, 26 und aus Hattersheim und wird mich gern als neues in der Runde euch anschließen.
> 
> Gruß




Hallo Fernando, herzlich willkommen! 






 Dann bis heute kurz nach Mittag ...


----------



## tom194 (14. November 2010)

Hallo,bin bei dem schönen Wetter auch dabei 

ps:Christina,die lampe ist auch dabei


gruß Thomas


----------



## Titanwade (14. November 2010)

Das hört sich gut an. Ich komme mit.


----------



## Titanwade (14. November 2010)

tom194 schrieb:


> Hallo,bin bei dem schönen Wetter auch dabei
> 
> ps:Christina,die lampe ist auch dabei
> 
> ...



Schön, dass du dabei bist.  Wir müssen uns mal über deine Leistung beim Winterpokal unterhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odu (14. November 2010)

Nur zur Info,

ich reise mit dem Rad an!!  


Ohje ohje...    auf was hab ich mich wieder eingelassen.

Bis später, wenn ich mich nicht verfahre!  

Grüßle


----------



## odu (14. November 2010)

Hi,

was ist mit den Hochheimern und kastelaner, kommt ihr auch?  

Könnten wir ja dann zusammen anreisen.


----------



## Cynthia (14. November 2010)

tom194 schrieb:


> Hallo,bin bei dem schönen Wetter auch dabei
> 
> ps:Christina,die lampe ist auch dabei
> 
> ...


----------



## Titanwade (14. November 2010)

So'dele! Mein Radl ist wieder sauber. Frisch geölt und gestreichelt. Mal schauen, ob ich diesen Zustand mal länger als 24h halten kann. 

Schön wars! Und ne recht lange Schlaufe. Hat mal bitte jemand den km-Durchschnitt und die hm?


----------



## Cynthia (14. November 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Schön wars! Und ne recht lange Schlaufe. Hat mal bitte jemand den km-Durchschnitt und die hm?




Laut meinem Garmin 15,5 km/h und 862 hm


----------



## uwe50 (15. November 2010)

Diese Woche soll es nach dem "frühlingshaften" Sonntag wieder kühler werden und ab diesntag Mittag soll es aufhören zu regnen. So ergibt sich auch diese Woche wieder der Mittwoch als voraussichtlich wettermässig bester Abend 

*Treffpunkt Mittwoch, 17. November 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir umrunden den Flughafen weiträumg über Kelsterbach, Odenwaldhütte, Mönchenbruch, südlich an Mörfelden vorbei Richtung Langen, Sprendlingen, Frankfurter Kreuz, Unterschweinstiege und zurück nach Sindlingen. Das sind etwa 51 km, 100 m Steigung. Bei 18 km/h und 15 Minuten Pause wären wir um 21.30 Uhr zurück in Sindlingen. Also rechnen wir eher mit 21:45 Uhr.

Wenn jemand unterwegs zusteigen will, kann er mich per PN anschreiben.


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (15. November 2010)

Den Punkt "*Absage aufgrund der Witterung" zählt nach der Schlammschlacht von letzter Woche nicht mehr! 

War es schön bei Euch gestern? Ich habe noch einmal den Freerider ausgefahren, war bei dem Glitsch im Taunus aber nicht ohne!


----------



## uwe50 (15. November 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Schlamm



Schlamm? Ich habe keinen Schlamm gesehen! Meine Reifen waren schwarz wie frisch gewaschen 



mr-Lambo schrieb:


> War es schön bei Euch gestern?



War eine ordentliche Tour für die Meisten mit weit mehr als 60 km und gegen 800 Höhenmeter. Schöne - teilweise matschige Trails von Naurod Richtung Wallau. Und das Wetter? Einfach traumhaft. Den sonnigen Herbstwald konnten wir an zwei Stellen nochmals bewusst in unserem Kopf speichern um die kommenden 5 Monate leichter zu bewältigen. Aber in 5 Wochen werden die Nächte ja schon wieder kürzer


----------



## Friendlyman (15. November 2010)

Ok ob Schlamm odder nicht.
Ich bin am Mittwoch dabei.
Mit geladener Lampe.
Also bis denne 
Schöne Woche
Wolfgang


----------



## Fernando-FMX (15. November 2010)

Hallo,

vielen dank für die SUPER Runde gestern, auch wenn ich am Ende ziemlich fertig war. Ich hab aber mal wieder was dazu gelernt  immer was zum kauen dabei haben!

Hoffentlich schaff ich es bald mal wieder mit zu kommen.

Gruß


----------



## Hopi (15. November 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Den Punkt "*Absage aufgrund der Witterung" zählt nach der Schlammschlacht von letzter Woche nicht mehr!
> 
> War es schön bei Euch gestern? Ich habe noch einmal den Freerider ausgefahren, war bei dem Glitsch im Taunus aber nicht ohne!



Ging eigentlich, nur dort wo die Harvester wieder durch den Wald sind, war es echt übel. Der Trail vom Rotkreuz zum NFH und der Einstieg vom NFH Trail waren ziemlich übel umgegraben oder mit Bäumen zugeworfen.


----------



## Stump1967 (16. November 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt Mittwoch, 17. November 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
> Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".



Bin dabei


----------



## Titanwade (17. November 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


 

Ich komme mit


----------



## Cynthia (17. November 2010)

... ich auch ...


----------



## 's Silke (17. November 2010)

... und ich auch ...


----------



## Cynthia (17. November 2010)

's Silke schrieb:


> ... und ich auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (17. November 2010)

ich arbeite mal ein wenig schneller und hoffe mal, dass es ausgeht


----------



## Titanwade (17. November 2010)

@tom194
Na, wie siehts aus? Du willst Dich doch nicht etwa auf Deinen WP-Punkten vom Wochenende ausruhen? Die Karawane zieht weiter....


----------



## tom194 (17. November 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> @tom194
> Na, wie siehts aus? Du willst Dich doch nicht etwa auf Deinen WP-Punkten vom Wochenende ausruhen? Die Karawane zieht weiter....


Bin Natürlich heute auch dabei


----------



## mr-Lambo (17. November 2010)

Ich muss meine Runde leider früher beginnen, da ich um halb 9 Besuch erwarte. Ich werde dann in 2 Wochen wieder dabei sein! 

Vorsicht! Bei der letzten Runde sind uns einige Rehe, Damwild und sogar Wildschweine vor den Lenker gekommen. Falls Euch später Bären begegnen hilft folgendes: Viel Krach machen!


----------



## Cynthia (17. November 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Bei der letzten Runde sind uns einige Rehe, Damwild und sogar Wildschweine vor den Lenker gekommen. Falls Euch später Bären begegnen hilft folgendes: Viel Krach machen!



Sollen wir Blechdosen hinter uns herziehen?


----------



## Kokomikou (17. November 2010)

lasst uns alle Lieder singen, das wird das Wild schon vertreiben ;-)


----------



## Titanwade (18. November 2010)

Ok, Sonntag, ab 13:15 ist reserviert.  Uwe50, so gehts denn hin?


----------



## odu (18. November 2010)

Hi Ch...,

auf was hast Du denn jetzt geantwortet?


----------



## Titanwade (18. November 2010)

..öhm.....geantwortet habe ich auf nichts.  Ich wollte nur mal kundtun, dass ich Zeit habe....und zu allen Schandtaten bereit bin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (19. November 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Ok, Sonntag, ab 13:15 ist reserviert.  Uwe50, wo gehts denn hin?


 

*Treffpunkt zu einer Sonntagstour, 21.11.10, 13:15, hier*
Parkplatz Liederbachhalle, Höhe Wachenheimer Str. 73, Liederbach

Diesmal eine Runde von Liederbach Richtung Eschborn, Bad Vilbel, Bad Homburg, Oberursel, Kronberg, Bad Soden und zurück nach Liederbach. (ca. 3,5 Stunden, 50 - 60 km) zzgl. An- und Abfahrt.

Teilnahme wie immer auf eigene Gefahr. Da die Sonne bereits um 16.34 unter geht, ist die Mitnahme von Licht empehlenswert

Bei einer zweifelhaftem Wettersituation bitte nochmals definitive Absprache ab 12 Uhr T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

Die Sonne dürfte mal zu sehen sein. Die gefühlte Temperatur wird mit 1-3 Grad angegeben.


----------



## uwe50 (19. November 2010)

... und hier noch die Wetterprognose für Bad Homburg


----------



## wartool (19. November 2010)

Moin Ihr Leut´

sollte ich mein Radl bis Sonntag wieder einsatzbereit haben.. würde ich mich vor HG anschließen wollen... ich nehme doch an, ihr wollt bissl trailig fahren??


----------



## uwe50 (20. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> .. würde ich mich vor HG anschließen wollen... ich nehme doch an, ihr wollt bissl trailig fahren??



Durchgangszeit hier um etwa 14:35 Uhr
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.216...215264,8.660853&spn=0.008129,0.01914&t=h&z=16

... trailig gerne, aber so richtig matschig muss nicht sein und der Weg sollte uns Richtung Hohemark führen ...

Meine Tel. Nr. ist in der Ausschereibung angegeben. Deine kannst Du mir allenfalls per PN zusenden.


----------



## wartool (20. November 2010)

Hallo Urs

Meine Pläne haben sich etwas geändert.. habe soeben mein Radl fertiggestellt.. und drehe jetzt ne kleine lockere Runde..

morgen will ich mich dann mal so richtig einsauen und die neuen Reifen fordern 

evtl sieht man sich trotzdem.. wartet aber nicht auf mich!

Viel Spaß wünsch ich Euch


----------



## Friendlyman (20. November 2010)

Ich bin dabei wenns recht ist.
Tom kommt auch mit - glaub ich.

@ Thomas kommst du um 12.45 bei mir vorbei?
Also schönen Abend und bis morgen.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

Punkte Punkte Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (20. November 2010)

Hallo Wolfgang
ja bin spätestens um 12.45h bei Dir und wünsch Dir und Deiner Lebensgefährtin einen schönen Abend

Denn bis morgen


----------



## Stump1967 (21. November 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt zu einer Sonntagstour, 21.11.10, 13:15, hier*
> Parkplatz Liederbachhalle, Höhe Wachenheimer Str. 73, Liederbach
> 
> Teilnahme wie immer auf eigene Gefahr. Da die Sonne bereits um 16.34 unter geht, ist die Mitnahme von Licht empehlenswert
> ...



Ich bin dabei


----------



## fast-fred (21. November 2010)

Prima bin mit meinem neuen 29 Zoll Rad dabei. Darf es heute mal probieren ob alles funktioniert und dann wird es leider bis Weihnachten eingelagert.......
Bis nachher Gruß Fred


----------



## uwe50 (22. November 2010)

Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag um 18:30 in Sindlingen, das ist die  offene Frage.

Laut Prognose von Wetter24.de wäre der Dienstag der am wenigsten nasse Abend bei den wärmsten Temparaturen.

Laut Prognose Wetter.com sind für alle Abende leichter Regen angesagt, der am Donnerstag zum leichten Schneeschauer wird bei 0 Grad.

Darum: warten wir die Wettersituation bis morgen Vormittag ab.


----------



## hjw51 (23. November 2010)

bitte schreib mir eine SMS aufs Handy ,wenn wir heute fahren  HansJörg


----------



## uwe50 (23. November 2010)

Heute Morgen ist es in Liederbach und Eschborn trocken. Laut Wetter24.de beträgt das Regenrisiko heute -abend nur noch 5 % für 0 mm. Wetter.com ist da pessimistischer.

Für Mittwoch sind die Temperaturen niedriger bei einem etwas erhöhten Regenrisiko. Am Donnerstag bereits gegen 0 Grad mit Schnee auch in den Niederungen.

*Treffpunkt heute Dienstag, 23. November 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir umrunden den Flughafen über Kelsterbach, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheim, Sindlingen. Nach 2,5 Std. wollen wir um 21 Uhr in sindlingen zurück sein. 


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


*PS: 
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen.*


----------



## yvonne283 (23. November 2010)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Titanwade (23. November 2010)

Ich auch!


----------



## Cynthia (23. November 2010)

... ich auch ...


----------



## uwe50 (23. November 2010)

Mit etwas Glück bleiben wir heute Abend sogar trocken!

Vom Norden her bahnt sich da etwas an, was uns aber um 21 Uhr noch nicht erreicht haben sollte.

also: wir fahren!

und das Kleingedruckte:
... auch wenn es um 18 Uhr ein paar Regentropfen geben könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. November 2010)

Bin krank  *hust,hust*


----------



## yvonne283 (23. November 2010)

Ok sattel mein Rad schon mal an mein Auto ;-) Bis gleich


----------



## Cynthia (23. November 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bin krank  *hust,hust*



Gute Besserung!  Der Winter ist noch lang ...


----------



## tom194 (23. November 2010)

Bin dabei


----------



## Robert787 (23. November 2010)

HEUTE SCHON???  Schade, ich währe gerne mit gekommen, leider aber zu spät.
Ich hoffe Ihr seid trocken geblieben.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Cynthia (24. November 2010)

Robert787 schrieb:


> HEUTE SCHON???  Schade, ich währe gerne mit gekommen, leider aber zu spät.
> Ich hoffe Ihr seid trocken geblieben.
> 
> Gruß Robert



Schade, dass du unsere Flughafenumrundung zu sechst verpasst hast. Nicht traurig sein, die nächste Möglichkeit kommt bald ... 

Der Regen kam erst am Ende .


----------



## to406ki (25. November 2010)

hey, ick hab mir mal was für meine füße geholt.
1paar shimano gore-tex 139 http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/20079 und
1paar thermo solen 89 http://kj-schirme.de/teksten/item/bekijk/id/55

ick denk mal, da dürfte mit nit mehr kalt werden


----------



## Kokomikou (26. November 2010)

to406ki schrieb:


> hey, ick hab mir mal was für meine füße geholt.
> 1paar shimano gore-tex 139 http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/20079 und
> 1paar thermo solen 89 http://kj-schirme.de/teksten/item/bekijk/id/55
> 
> ick denk mal, da dürfte mit nit mehr kalt werden


 

ich will Dich ja nicht desillusionieren, aber die Testberichte und Rezensionen zu den "Thermo-Soles" lesen sich nicht gerade besonders gut. Und die Aussage des Herstellers von Akkulaufzeiten von 2-8 Stunden sind ja wohl eher mal ein Witz. 
Berichte doch mal nach ausführlichem Test.

Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## to406ki (26. November 2010)

jop werd ick machen !!!

hab aber auch schon mit einigen geredet die die haben und die meinten die kombi ist echt super ...

hatte heute mogen mal an mit echt dünnen socken und muß da schon sagen die machen gut warm, nur wie es ist wenn es eben -15°c ist werd ick dann mal sehn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (27. November 2010)

Nun, -15 ist nächste Woche noch nicht angesagt, aber der Minusbereich wird Realität 

Am *Sonntag* lassen wir das MTB in der Garage. 
Die Nachtrunde habe ich für *Dienstag* geplant (nach heutiger Prognose sind Kälte und Niederschlagsrisiko besser vorausgesagt als am *Mittwoch*)

Ich werde den definitiven Termin am Dienstagmorgen veröffentlichen!

Ein erholsames Wochenende!


----------



## odu (27. November 2010)

Hi @ll,

also ich würde morgen ne kleine bis mittlere Runde fahren wollen. 
Hat jemand auch Lust? 

Grüßle


----------



## to406ki (27. November 2010)

an welche zeit denkst du ?

und wenn, ab wo ?


----------



## odu (27. November 2010)

to406ki schrieb:


> an welche zeit denkst du ?
> 
> und wenn, ab wo ?



Also ich dachte mir so um die Mittagszeit. Ich komme aus Flörsheim.


----------



## to406ki (27. November 2010)

ok, dann sag mal ne genaue zeit und wo wir uns treffen !!!

eigentlich könnten wir auch grünen gürtel fahren, sind klein 60km und groß 70km, bin groß damal in 2,5h rum gewesen ...

grünen gürtel wer am besten wir starten in höchst


----------



## odu (28. November 2010)

odu schrieb:


> Also ich dachte mir so um die Mittagszeit. Ich komme aus Flörsheim.



Dann lass uns doch um 12 Uhr los fahren. Treffpunkt könnten wwir doch die Shell-Tankstelle am Kreisel bei Sindlingen nehmen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (28. November 2010)

jop alles klar, bis später


----------



## odu (28. November 2010)

Moin to406ki,

sorry, muß leider absagen.    ...ist mir ausserordentlich peinlich....  

Grüßle und ne gute Fahrt


----------



## to406ki (28. November 2010)

ist sonst einer hier der mit will ?

wenn sich bis 11:45uhr keiner meldet werd ick alleine fahren,
und direckt von mir aus starten.

lg


----------



## uwe50 (29. November 2010)

Für Dienstagabend ist die Wetterprognose noch am Besten bezüglich Niederschlag und Kälte. Darum: 

*Treffpunkt Dienstag, 30. November 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 2 Std. und wollen entsprechend um 20:30 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Die Strecke ergibt auch auf Basis der Fahrbarkeit. Im Wald auf Forststrassen? Auf geräumten Radwegen? Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen vom heutigen Montagabend.


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen.*


----------



## mr-Lambo (29. November 2010)

Ich werde die runde morgens drehen. Eigentlich wollte ich mit euch fahren, aber ein "Termin" von heute wurde auf morgen verschoben. Ich Berichte, ob die Kl. Flughafenrunde frei ist.


----------



## Titanwade (29. November 2010)

Endlich Schnee!  Das gibt morgen sicher eine sehr schöne und idyllische Flughafen-Runde. So was hat man nicht alle Tage!


----------



## Friendlyman (30. November 2010)

Hallo....
werde heut nicht nochmal pausieren. Hab Tagdienst und bin so garnicht auf den Winter vorbereitet. Komme aber trotzdem mit.
Viel Spass und guten Rutsch.
W.


----------



## mr-Lambo (30. November 2010)

Moin Leute, heute war ich top-motiviert und habe dann einen Schleichplatten bekommen. Man muss in den Kurven sehr aufpassen, stellenweise ist die Schneekonsistenz rutschig. Ich bin leider nicht dahin gekommen, würde aber die klitzekleine Flughafenrunde empfehlen. D.h. Kelsterbach - Ticona - Straße an der  Flughafenlärmschutzmauer (inkl. Radweg) - bis Airporthotel - Radweg nach Höchst - Sindlingen. Sind ca. 30 KM.


----------



## Titanwade (30. November 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Moin Leute, heute war ich top-motiviert und habe dann einen Schleichplatten bekommen. Man muss in den Kurven sehr aufpassen, stellenweise ist die Schneekonsistenz rutschig. Ich bin leider nicht dahin gekommen, würde aber die klitzekleine Flughafenrunde empfehlen. D.h. Kelsterbach - Ticona - Straße an der Flughafenlärmschutzmauer (inkl. Radweg) - bis Airporthotel - Radweg nach Höchst - Sindlingen. Sind ca. 30 KM.


 
Moin-Moin! Ist der Durchgang zwischen der neuen Startbahn und Ticona wieder offen? Letzte Woche war da wegen einer Baustelle gesperrt...


----------



## Friendlyman (30. November 2010)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (30. November 2010)

... will auch mit ...


----------



## hjw51 (30. November 2010)

kann leider nicht habe Halsendzündung muss mich schonen   HansJörg


----------



## Friendlyman (30. November 2010)

hjw51 schrieb:


> kann leider nicht habe Halsendzündung muss mich schonen   HansJörg



Gute Besserung.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## uwe50 (30. November 2010)

Von oben scheint es trocken zu bleiben. Allenfalls macht uns die Kälte zu schaffen.

Ich denke mit 3 Lagen, was warmes an Hände und Füsse, müssten die 2 Std. zzgl. An- und Abfahrt zu überleben sein. 

*Dann bis 18:30 in Sindlingen, wer immer sich überwindet. *


----------



## Titanwade (30. November 2010)

Hach, war das schön, durch den verschneiten Winterwald zu radeln.  Und das Beste ist: Mein Bike hat keinen einzigen Dreckspritzer, ja noch nicht mal ein Staubkorn abbekommen.

@hjw52 Gute Besserung!


----------



## uwe50 (30. November 2010)

... und zudem hat man gar keine Zeit gehabt zu merken, dass es vielleicht kalt war. Die Abwechslungen zwischen purem Eis und purem Pulverschchnee mit und ohne Spurrillen hielten den Adrelanspiegel oben. War ein toller Abend. Die Überwindung hat und in dieser Form was einmaliges erleben lassen ...


----------



## Cynthia (30. November 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Hach, war das schön, durch den verschneiten Winterwald zu radeln.  ...



Oh ja, es war herrlich! 






 So kann's noch lange bleiben ...


----------



## Friendlyman (1. Dezember 2010)

Habe mich auch überwinden müssen.
Bin froh dass ich mitgefahrn bin.
Racing-Ralph war gestern ein Super-Wintereifen.
Hat mich sehr gewundert Aber das Rad ist sehr gut gefahren.
Heute werde ich Spikes montieren.
Denn man weiß ja nie was unter dem Schnee so alles ist.
Bis bald.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## mr-Lambo (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Titanwade, ich weiss leider nicht, ob die Durchfahrt offen ist. 

Spikes sind eine gute Idee! Hast Du die von Schwalbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (2. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch die Nägelchen montiert.
Brauch nur Zeit zum fahren.
Abber bald hab ichs geschafft.
Noch ein Bett aufbauen......
Sch..... Schweden
und ein paar Leisten und ne Lampe aufhängen und und und ...
warum krieg ich dafür keine WP-Punkte 

Bis bald
W.


----------



## Titanwade (3. Dezember 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Hallo Titanwade, ich weiss leider nicht, ob die Durchfahrt offen ist.


 
Vielleicht schaue ich heute Abend mal nach. 




mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Spikes sind eine gute Idee! Hast Du die von Schwalbe?


 
Yep, die Ice Spiker Pro mit 360 Spikes . Damit hatte ich selbst auf Eisflächen keinerlei Rutschgefühl.


----------



## Titanwade (3. Dezember 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Noch ein Bett aufbauen......
> Sch..... Schweden


 
Kennst Du die Ikea Hacker? Einfach Ikea-Sachen nehmen und Kreativität walten lassen: 
http://ikeahacker.blogspot.com/

So was könnte ich für meinen Keller gebrauchen:
http://ikeahacker.blogspot.com/2008/02/stolmen-bike-rack.html


----------



## Robert787 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo an alle,
hat jemand Lust am Samstag eine Winterunde
ein zu legen?
Ich kann auch schon morgens.

Gruß Robert


----------



## sipaq (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Robert787,

ich wollte morgen vormittag so ab 11 Uhr in Oberursel starten. Wenn Du Lust hast mitzukommen, dann einfach PM mit Handynummer an mich.


----------



## Robert787 (3. Dezember 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hallo Robert787,
> 
> ich wollte morgen vormittag so ab 11 Uhr in Oberursel starten. Wenn Du Lust hast mitzukommen, dann einfach PM mit Handynummer an mich.



Hallo Sipaq,

ich kann um 11:00 Uhr an dem Parkplatz Hohemark sein.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-T-B (4. Dezember 2010)

Morgen (Sonntag 5.12.) biete ich eine Tour durch das Winter-Wonderland Hessen an.
Los geht es um 12Uhr ab Hofheim Landratsamt hinten am Teich (Am Kreishaus Ecke Habelstraße). 
Wir werden ca. 2 Stunden +/- halbe Stunde fahren  abhängig von der Gruppenmotivation und dem Kälteempfinden. 
Die maximale Distanz liegt bei 32 Kilometer und nur 180 Höhenmeter  angesagt ist Cruising-Tempo (etwa 14kmh Durschnittsgeschw. damit wir aber auch nicht fest frieren).

Wir fahren zu 98% auf verschneiten Pisten bzw. Feldwegen durch den Rhein-Main-Park.
Es sind aktuell Top-Bedingungen (Eisflächen < 1%) = 100% Laune 
Selbst mit meinem Racing Ralph gibts super Traktion. Bessere Bedingungen kann es für Winter-Bike-Cruising nicht geben.

Wer mit möchte ist entweder pünktlich um 12Uhr in der Startzone oder gibt kurz hier im Forum bescheid.
_
Mitfahrer fahren mit Helm und auf eigne Gefahr ;-)_


----------



## Cynthia (5. Dezember 2010)

Schade, ist zu früh für mich ... 

Gutes Cruisen!


----------



## Cynthia (6. Dezember 2010)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Morgen (Sonntag 5.12.) biete ich eine Tour durch das Winter-Wonderland Hessen an.
> Los geht es um 12Uhr ab Hofheim Landratsamt hinten am Teich (Am Kreishaus Ecke Habelstraße).
> Wir werden ca. 2 Stunden +/- halbe Stunde fahren  abhängig von der Gruppenmotivation und dem Kälteempfinden.
> Die maximale Distanz liegt bei 32 Kilometer und nur 180 Höhenmeter  angesagt ist Cruising-Tempo (etwa 14kmh Durschnittsgeschw. damit wir aber auch nicht fest frieren).
> ...



Und wie war eure Schneetour?


----------



## Titanwade (6. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es schon Pläne für die dieswöchige Flughafenrunde?


----------



## Cynthia (6. Dezember 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Pläne für die dieswöchige Flughafenrunde?



Ich weiß nur soviel: entweder morgen Dienstag oder am Donnerstag ...


----------



## uwe50 (6. Dezember 2010)

Diese Woche ist die Wetterprognose weder für Di., Mi. noch Do. besonders gut. An allen Abenden ist eine Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit von gegen 80% vorausgesagt. Die Temperaturen sind leich unter Null (Eis?) Darum: 

*Treffpunkt Dienstag, 7. Dezember 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 2 Std. und wollen entsprechend um 20:30 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Die Strecke ergibt auch auf Basis der Fahrbarkeit. Im Wald auf Forststrassen? Auf geräumten Radwegen? Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen vom heutigen Montagabend.


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen. Alternativ hätten wir bei einer Absage noch den Donnerstagabend als Option zur Verfügung.*


----------



## yvonne283 (7. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen,

brauch man jetzt Spikes oder könnte ich mit meinen NobbyNics fahren???  Hab null Erfahrung im Schnee und Eis :-(


----------



## Titanwade (7. Dezember 2010)

Bin dabei. 



uwe50 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen vom heutigen Montagabend.


 
Den aktuellen Zustand der Forstwege rumd um den Flughafen kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## Titanwade (7. Dezember 2010)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> brauch man jetzt Spikes oder könnte ich mit meinen NobbyNics fahren??? Hab null Erfahrung im Schnee und Eis :-(


 
Guten Morgen! Spikes sind aus meiner Sicht nicht unbedingt nötig. Letzte Woche im Schnee+Eis waren wir fast alle unbespiked. Den Nobby Nic bin ich selber am Sonntag noch gefahren. Mit einer angepassten fahrweise geht das schon.


----------



## uwe50 (7. Dezember 2010)

Heute hat es gut getaut und ich vermute mal, dass es auf den Waldwegen entsprechend matschig ist. 

Das Wetterradar sagt zudem Niederschläge voraus. Wir *verschieben* die heutige Runde auf den Donnerstag

*Treffpunkt neu: Donnerstag, 9. Dezember 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 2 Std. und wollen entsprechend um 20:30 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Die Strecke ergibt auch auf Basis der Fahrbarkeit. Im Wald auf Forststrassen? Auf geräumten Radwegen? Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen vom heutigen Montagabend.


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen. *

Hier noch das aktuelle Radar mit der Voraussage um 18:45:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (7. Dezember 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Heute hat es gut getaut und ich vermute mal, dass es auf den Waldwegen entsprechend matschig ist.
> 
> Das Wetterradar sagt zudem Niederschläge voraus. Wir *verschieben* die heutige Runde auf den Donnerstag




Schaaade! Ob's wirklich regnen wird?  Noch ist es trocken ...


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Schaaade! Ob's wirklich regnen wird?  Noch ist es trocken ...



Heute wäre ich nicht mitgefahren, denn es ist eine ganz fiese Kälte (feucht) und obwohl wir über 0 haben, ist es unangenehmer als letzte Woche.


----------



## mr-Lambo (7. Dezember 2010)

Suuuper! Ich habe so gut wie jeden Tag Nachtdienst, aber nicht am Donnerstag! Hoffentlich sind die Spikes dann schon da! Ich bin schon ganz fett geworden!


----------



## Titanwade (9. Dezember 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt neu: Donnerstag, 9. Dezember 2010, 18:30 Uhr *


 
Was für ein herrlicher Wintertag.  Da bin ich natürlich dabei!


----------



## mr-Lambo (9. Dezember 2010)

Mal sehen wie sich der herrliche Wintertag noch entwickelt


----------



## Friendlyman (9. Dezember 2010)

Hab Nachtschicht.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (9. Dezember 2010)

oder  

Die Fakten für heute Abend: 
- leichter Schneeschauer bei 0 bis 1 Grad C.
- Zufahtswege nach Sindlingen entweder Teerstrasse mit gesalzenem Wasser oder Feldwege mit Schneematsch?
- Im Wald dürfte es auch richtig matschig sein 

*Zusammenfassung*
Die Sonne scheint heute Abend nicht mehr, es ist dunkel, es weht ein westwind mit > 20 km/h und die gefühlte Temparatur liegt bei -4 Grad

Also, da setzte ich mich heute Abend lieber auf den Ergotrainer und schaue mir beim "Am Ort radeln" einen spannenden Film an. 

Aber Titanwade und hjw51 haben ja am Dienstag bewiesen, dass es auch ohne mich geht. Und so wie ich mr-Lambo verstehe, will er heute Abend mit Titanwade unbedingt "Pfunde" los werden . Viel Spass!


----------



## mr-Lambo (9. Dezember 2010)

Heul! Ich habe heute Spikes bekommen, schaffe es aber nicht pünktlich nach Hause. Bitte wartet nicht auf mich!


----------



## uwe50 (9. Dezember 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Bitte wartet nicht auf mich!



@Titanwade: Du fähst damit allein oder es meldet sich noch jemand, der sich überwinden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (9. Dezember 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Also, da setzte ich mich heute Abend lieber auf den Ergotrainer...


 
Ja, das mache ich auch. Aber nur wenn das Wetter schlecht ist.


----------



## uwe50 (13. Dezember 2010)

Durch die Kälte gut abgetrocknete Straßen - so stelle ich mir den Straßenzustand anfangs dieser Woche vor. Die Temperaturen sollen in den nächsten Tagen unter null bleiben. Erst ab Donnerstag sind wieder zunehmende Niederschläge (Schnee) prognostiziert. Mit dem Mittwoch als Ausweichtermin treffen wir uns am 

*Dienstag, 14. Dezember 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 2,5 Std. und wollen so um 21:00 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Die Strecke könnte dem Main entlang Richtung Mainz führen und wieder zurück. 


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen. *


----------



## Titanwade (13. Dezember 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Durch die Kälte gut abgetrocknete Straßen - so stelle ich mir den Straßenzustand anfangs dieser Woche vor. Die Temperaturen sollen in den nächsten Tagen unter null bleiben. Erst ab Donnerstag sind wieder zunehmende Niederschläge (Schnee) prognostiziert. Mit dem Mittwoch als Ausweichtermin treffen wir uns am
> 
> *Dienstag, 14. Dezember 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
> Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


 
Wir werden bestes Winterwetter haben, da bin ich dabei!  Der Schee rund um den Flughafen war gestern Nachmittag übrigens bereits abgeschmolzen.


----------



## Friendlyman (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahr auch mit.
Gruß
W.


----------



## mbonsai (14. Dezember 2010)

Die Verlockung ist groß wiedermal mitzufahren, aber die Rüsselseuche hat mich noch im Griff....euch viel Spaß, den ihr bei dem Schnee haben solltet 

Bonsai


----------



## Cynthia (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvonne283 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich will auch!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aber hab leider einen Termin :-( Viel Spass!


----------



## hjw51 (14. Dezember 2010)

komme auch  HJ


----------



## Stump1967 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## tom194 (14. Dezember 2010)

Bin wenns klappt auch dabei  also hoffe bis später


----------



## uwe50 (14. Dezember 2010)

So lassen wir uns dann überraschen, wie das in der Praxis aussieht. So gegen 23 Uhr könnte es dann wieder zu schneien beginnen (aber da haben wir hoffentlich alle längst geduscht und sitzen in der waremn Stube), vorher eher einzelne Schneeflocken. Kalt is es in jedem Fall, aber dagegen kann man sich ja einiges anziehen 

Bereits nächste Woche feiern wir die längste Nacht dieses Jahres und können uns dann täglich wieder länger werdenden Tagen erfreuen....  

 Bis gleich ...


----------



## Titanwade (14. Dezember 2010)

Na, das waren heute hart verdiente WP-Punkte. 

@hjw51 und @uwe50
Was habt ihr denn heute gemacht? Ihr sollte die Löcher nicht hier rein machen:






....sondern hier (!) rein machen:


----------



## Cynthia (14. Dezember 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Na, das waren heute hart verdiente WP-Punkte.




... eher kalt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 verdiente ... war trotzdem schööön!


----------



## Friendlyman (15. Dezember 2010)

Mir hats auch viel Spass gemacht.
Bis auf die Tatsache, dass meine Handschuhe verschwunden sind.
Die hab ich wohl irgendwo liegen lassen und die Ersatzhandschuhe angezogen. Und ich dacht noch "wenn du ständig die Pumpe rausholst, mußt du aufpassen dass nix verloren geht".
Bin dann suchender Weise nochmal nach Sindlingen gefahren - aber keine Handschuhe mehr da.
Dafür abber mehr Punkte.
Werde jetzt 240 min. in den Wp-Rechner eintragen.


Ähhhhhmmmm ich war wirklich nochmal in Sindlingen - die Handschuhe nicht.
Viele Grüße 
W.


----------



## uwe50 (15. Dezember 2010)

... und am kommenden Sonntag, 18.12.10, 12 Uhr können hier weitere Winterpunkte gesammelt werden: 

Beinhart Wintertour 2010 

Bei Interesse Anmeldung im Ausschreibungsforum.

Anfahrt mit dem Rad (... und Rückfahrt mit der S-Bahn) sind noch Zusatzalterantiven . Die Wintertour kann bei schlechtem Wetter abgesagt werden!

Ob ich selber fahre, mache ich noch vom Zustand meines "Schnupfens" und damit meinem Wohlbefinden im allgemeinen abhängig.


----------



## Cynthia (18. Dezember 2010)

Seit wann begrüßt man sich unter Bikern mit "Bist du bescheuert"? Heute passiert, auf dem Weg übers Feld ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (19. Dezember 2010)

.....bei diesem Wetter Fahrrad zu fahrn.
(das wäre der vollständige Satz gewesen - aber du wußtest auch gleich was gemeint war)
Ich oute mich zu dieser unqualifizierten Äusserung.
Habe das gesagt was alle dachten, die uns gesehen haben, ohne zu wissen dass du ziemlich sprachlos warst.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Wintersportort Unterliederbach.
W.
Ich hoffe du bist gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Cynthia (19. Dezember 2010)

Hast du mein zwinkerndes Auge nicht gesehen? Hab dich bestens verstanden.  Die Schneewanderer haben wirklich ungläubig geschaut ... 




Friendlyman schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist gut nach Hause gekommen.



Ja, danke! Du demnach auch. Wo bist du lang gefahren? Ich musste mehrmals umdrehen, weil ein Fahren im tiefen Schnee unmöglich war. 

Mal sehen, ob heute die Langlaufskier zum Einsatz kommen ... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hopi (19. Dezember 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob heute die Langlaufskier zum Einsatz kommen ...
> 
> Viele Grüße



Sei aber im Wald vorsichtig! Wir waren eben zum Boarden auf dem kleinen Feldberg und auf dem Weg zum Observatorium, wurden wir Zeugen eines Schneebruches. Das Ding (3-4 lange Baumkrone) kommt ohne Vorwarnung runter, zum Glück war es noch 20  -30 m von uns entfernt, aber ich hätte nie gedacht das die ohne Vorwarnung (knacken) runterkommen.


----------



## Friendlyman (19. Dezember 2010)

Sicher hab ich das Auge gesehen. 
Bin gestern durch Bad Soden und die geräumten Gehwege von Liederbach.
war noch in der Scheune und dann wieder heim. 25% gelaufen.

Heute bin ich durchs MTZ gefahren - Bad Soden - Scheune - Bad Soden - dann über die B8 auf dem Seitenstreifen.
Sonst ging nix mehr. Wo vorher kein Auto gefahren ist hatte Mann keine Chance.
Naja mal sehen wie es weiter geht.
Schöne Woche
W.


----------



## uwe50 (20. Dezember 2010)

Bereits heute ist ja zu erkennen, dass wir mit milden Temperaturen, bei blauem Himmel und grünen Wiesen diese Woche noch nicht rechnen können. Ich zumindest gönne diese Woche dem Rad eine Pause.

Habt ihr es übrigens bemerkt: 
Seit letztem Mittwoch wird es am Abend schon wieder später dunkel!


----------



## to406ki (23. Dezember 2010)

hey, 

ick wünsch euch mal eine schöne weihnachtszeit schöne feiertage und die ick zwischen dem jahr nit mehr seh auch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr !

lg to406ki ode einfach toni


----------



## Kokomikou (23. Dezember 2010)

Den Wünschen schließe ich mich an. Und freue mich schon auf die nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrten, wenn es wieder trockener und wärmer wird (was wohl leider noch dauern wird).

Liebe Grüße an alle und bis bald, 
Lutz


----------



## yvonne283 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch auch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und hoffe, dass wir bald wieder fahren können!!!!!!


----------



## Friendlyman (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch auch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und hoffe, dass wir uns bald wieder treffen!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (24. Dezember 2010)

Wie bitte, schon wieder Weihnachten? War doch erst ...  Wahnsinn, wie schnell die Zeit verfliegt! 

Wünsche euch allen ruhige, besinnliche Feiertage. Erholt euch gut, um im neuen Jahr fit zu sein für manche Schandtat bzw. Biketour . Ich freu mich drauf! 








 Viele Grüße!


----------



## tom194 (24. Dezember 2010)

wünsche allen mit denen ich dieses Jahr auf Tour gewesen bin frohe Weinachten und ein guten rutsch ins neue jahr und eine gute Bikejahr 2011
gruß Thomas


----------



## MichaelFFM (24. Dezember 2010)

von mir dann auch an alle mit denen ich dieses Jahr mal mitgefahren bin Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr 



Bis bald mal wieder

Michael


----------



## to406ki (25. Dezember 2010)

hat vielleicht der ein oder andere lust, in den nächsten tagen,
ne runde zu biken ?
bin gestern abend gefahren und es hat schon etwas laune gemacht


----------



## Titanwade (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte morgen eine Runde drehen. Ich könnte um 13:00 in Sindlingen sein. Falls sich hier niemand anmeldet, werde ich nicht über Sindlingen fahren.


----------



## to406ki (25. Dezember 2010)

klingt gut !

also sindlingen, da wo man sich immer trifft ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (25. Dezember 2010)

to406ki schrieb:


> also sindlingen, da wo man sich immer trifft ?



Yep.  Am üblichen Treff der Beinharten, wir sind aber als "Privatveranstaltung" unterwegs. 

Möchte sonst noch jemand Weihnachtsgans und Schoki abstrampeln?  

@tom
Wie wärs, mal mit ein paar outdoor WP-Punkten?


----------



## hjw51 (26. Dezember 2010)

war mit ab Sindlingen Schnee und Eistour um den Flughafen ,Schön wars ,30Min aufwärmen am Gundhof in Mörfelden ,dan 2mal Schnee geküsst ,dan über Niederrad nach Hause. Apfelsaftschorrli war ein Eis. 41/4 Std reine fahrzeit.  HansJörg


----------



## to406ki (26. Dezember 2010)

jop war ne gute tour, ick hab einmal den schnee geküsst
das stück am main lies sich echt schlimm fahren ...
lad doch mal das bild hoch


----------



## Titanwade (26. Dezember 2010)

Schön wars!  Damit ist die Weihnachts-Schlemmerei der letzten Tage fast wieder abgestrampelt! 

Das Wetter und die Wege waren bestens: Trocken und bis auf kurze Abschnitte recht gut zu fahren.

P.S. Da es meine Vorposter erwähnen: Nein. Ich habe den Schnee *KEINMAL *geküsst


----------



## uwe50 (27. Dezember 2010)

Befinde mich gerade im Überlebenstraining in einem eiskalten Bürogebäude, da die Heizung ausgefallen ist (mittlerweile wird es ein wenig wärmer).

Am 25.12. waren wir 2 Runden auf der der kleinen Loipe (Parkplatz Hegewiese, nördlich Sandplacken). Toller Schnee, Eiskalt (-9 Grad).

Es soll ja laut Prognose in den nächsten Tagen aufhören mit Schneien und die Temperaturen klettern wieder gegen Null. 

Wenn dann die Radwege wenigstens wieder einigermassen schnee- und eisfrei sind, können wir im neuen Jahr die nächsten Touren planen.

Ansonsten freue ich mich über kurzfristige Initiativen, die gestern auch unserem Team  einige WP's gebracht haben


----------



## Titanwade (3. Januar 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wenn dann die Radwege wenigstens wieder einigermassen schnee- und eisfrei sind, können wir im neuen Jahr die nächsten Touren planen.


 
Guten Morgen!  Findet die dieswöchige Tour am Dienstag oder Mittwoch statt?


----------



## yvonne283 (3. Januar 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!  Findet die dieswöchige Tour am Dienstag oder Mittwoch statt?


 
Ich bin für Mittwoch


----------



## uwe50 (3. Januar 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!  Findet die dieswöchige Tour am Dienstag oder Mittwoch statt?



So formuliert der Verkäufer . Aber nach "wochenlanger" Abstinenz wird es ja auch mal wieder Zeit, sich den Herausforderungen zu stellen. Meinen Platten vom Di. 14.12.10 habe ich gestern geflickt. Das Rad ist wieder einsatzbereit. 
Am Mittwoch ist es nach Prognose schon wieder ein Tick wärmer. Also, nutzen wir die Möglichkeit dieser Woche!

*Mittwoch, 05. Januar 2011, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 2,5 Std. und wollen so um 21:00 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Wir fahren auf möglichst schnee- und eisfreien Radwegen z.B. Richtung Offenbach dem Main entlang. 


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen. *


----------



## Titanwade (3. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## yvonne283 (3. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (4. Januar 2011)

Endlich!  Mir kribbelt's schon in den Beinen. 

Fahre natürlich auch mit .








 und bis morgen ...


----------



## Friendlyman (4. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei.
Freu mich auf Mittwoch
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## tom194 (4. Januar 2011)

werde mich wenns Wetter passt auch anschliesen


----------



## Cynthia (4. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mal die Feldwege getestet, die sind ja nicht ohne.  Teilweise Eis pur - und manchmal knackt es wie auf einem zugefrorenen See . Spurrillen sollte man tunlichst vermeiden und bremsen geht ja gar nicht ... 

Ich bin gespannt auf morgen Abend. Auf solchen Wegen kann ich nicht die geforderte Geschwindigkeit von 17-18km/h fahren.  Zudem ist es noch dunkel ...







 Grüße von der Gummifraktion


----------



## Stump1967 (4. Januar 2011)

Ein Frohes Neues Jahr erstmal!!
Versuche auch morgen dabei zu sein.


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2011)

ich denke ich bin morgen auch dabei  ich muss doch mein neues Radel einweihen. Wenn ich es noch schaffe Sabine zu überreden, ist sie vielleicht auch dabei.


----------



## Cynthia (4. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich es noch schaffe Sabine zu überreden, ist sie vielleicht auch dabei.




 Das wäre sehr schön! 

Seid ihr mit Spikes unterwegs?


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Das wäre sehr schön!
> 
> Seid ihr mit Spikes unterwegs?



ich habe welche gebastelt  mal sehen ob sie funzen


----------



## Stump1967 (4. Januar 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Das wäre sehr schön!
> 
> Seid ihr mit Spikes unterwegs?



Ja ich komme mit Spikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (4. Januar 2011)

Die Metallfraktion ist verglichen mit der Gummifraktion übermächtig! Habt Nachsicht mit uns ...


----------



## Friendlyman (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo ihr Winterharten!!!!
Denke mal wenn der Guide mit Gummi fährt sollte Gummi kein Problem sein.
Würd schon gern wissen welche Wege geplant sind.
Im Feld und im Wald fahr ich nicht ohne Metall.
Das ist Blödsinn.
Spikes auf ner Gummitour ist anstrengend wie die S.., langsam, laut und auch Blödsinn.
Ich guck nachher nochmal rein.
Liebe Grüße u8nd bis Morgen.
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (4. Januar 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ... Wir fahren auf möglichst schnee- und eisfreien Radwegen z.B. Richtung Offenbach dem Main entlang ...




Das ist der Plan des Guides. Hat jemand andere Vorschläge?


----------



## uwe50 (4. Januar 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wir fahren auf möglichst schnee- und eisfreien Radwegen z.B. Richtung Offenbach dem Main entlang.



Wer lesen kann, ist eindeutig im Vorteil! 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Radweg ab Niederrad dem Main entlang bis Offenbach wirklich schnee- und eisfrei ist. Bis Niederrad können wir quer durch Schwanheim fahren (Landstrasse 30er Zone). 

Titanwade kennt da sicher entsprechend trockene Asphaltpassagen.

Also tauscht allenfalls die Spiksreifen ruhig gegen die ältesten Gummireifen, da die kommenden Plus-Temperaturen vielleicht auch im Wald den Schnee wegschmelzen.


----------



## Titanwade (4. Januar 2011)

Zum Zustand des Mainweges kann ich leider nix sagen. Morgen nach der Anfahrt in Sindlingen weiß ich mehr, aber mir schwanheimt da etwas....

Eine alternative sind die erwähnten Nebenstraßen in Schwanheim und Goldstein in der Nähe des Stadtwaldes. Auf der Landstraße von Schwanheim zum Flughafen gab es die letzten Tage so gut wie keinen Verkehr. Die Radwege am Flughafen entlang, raus nach Mörfelden sind absolut schnee- und eisfrei. Ebenso in die andere Richtung am Flughafen entlang, nach Zeppelinheim.

Die Feldwege auf denen die Polizei streife fährt sind spiegelglatt und ohne Spikes nicht fahrbar. Was aber wiederum ohne Spikes geht, ist das Stück hier http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=4216222 . Eine Flughafenrunde würde also durchaus gehen.


----------



## Cynthia (4. Januar 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> ... Eine Flughafenrunde würde also durchaus gehen.



Na, das klingt doch gut. Danke für die Info!  Trauen wir uns ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (5. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen, 

darf ich heute auch mitkommen und wäre es möglich, uns auf der Strecke (irgendwo in Ffm) zu treffen?  

Viele Grüße
Anke


----------



## Cynthia (5. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen Anke,

was für eine Frage! Natürlich darfst du mitfahren - ich freu mich drauf . Das-Treffpunkt-Bestimmen muss ich allerdings den Männern überlassen. Es wird schon klappen . Bis heute Abend!

LG Christina


----------



## Hopi (5. Januar 2011)

Ich bin raus! Ist mir zu glatt, habe eben einen Abflug auf Eis gehabt. So lange ich auf den Feldwegen besser Eislaufen als Rad fahren kann, bin ich ich lieber auf der Rolle oder am Tag unterwegs.

Ich wünsche euch eine sturzfreie Tour.


----------



## Cynthia (5. Januar 2011)

Hast dich hoffentlich nicht verletzt, oder?  Wo bist du gefahren?


----------



## uwe50 (5. Januar 2011)

Claudy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> darf ich heute auch mitkommen und wäre es möglich, uns auf der Strecke (irgendwo in Ffm) zu treffen?
> 
> ...



Treffen wir uns um 
*ca. 19:15 Uhr*
hier unter der Friedensbrücke (auf der Seite vom Theodor-Stern-Kai)
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.100...50.099854,8.668213&spn=0.003613,0.010353&z=17

Schreibst Du mir noch eine PN mit Deiner Handy Nummer?


----------



## Hopi (5. Januar 2011)

Ist nix passiert, aber nur weil ich sanft auf dem Rucksack gelandet bin. Ich bin hier hinten MTZ>Nidda>FFM gefahren und auf einer Feldwegkreuzung war plötzlich pures Eis. Kein Chance mehr gehabt. Mir sind gleichzeitig beide Reifen weggerutscht.


----------



## Cynthia (6. Januar 2011)

Zehn "Beinharte" waren gestern unterwegs - 30 % Frauenquote! 


Seid ihr alle gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## Friendlyman (6. Januar 2011)

War schön euch im neuen Jahr wieder zu sehen.
Freu mich auf nächstes Mal.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Titanwade (6. Januar 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Zehn "Beinharte" waren gestern unterwegs - 30 % Frauenquote!


 
Wie heißt es? "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur die falsche Kleidung"!




Cynthia schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle gut nach Hause gekommen?


 
Yep! Mit Spikes gings sogar am Schwanheimer-Ufer bei den Schneeräum-Verweigerern. Bei dem Blitzeis heute, hätte ich ja am liebsten das Rad zur Arbeit genommen...besser als die Rutscherei zu Fuß...


----------



## Claudy (6. Januar 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Wie heißt es? "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur die falsche Kleidung"!



Es heißt: *Trust the Girls*

Vielen Dank für die Tour. War um 10:15 Uhr zu Hause und sehr hungrig .

Grüße Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (6. Januar 2011)

Claudy schrieb:


> ... Vielen Dank für die Tour . Grüße Anke



Schön, dass du dabei warst.  Darfst gern öfters mitfahren.


----------



## uwe50 (10. Januar 2011)

Packen wir es diese Woche gleich am Dienstag, bevor es dann am Mittwoch und Donnerstag wieder unangenehm nass wird. Je nach Wetteranbieter, gibt es aber auch für Dienstag-Nachmittag bereits wieder eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 50-85 % für 0,7 mm bis 1 mm. Temperatur 4 Grad.  

*Dienstag, 11.1.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 2,5 Std. und wollen so um 21:00 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Wenn jemand zuverlässig berichten kann, dass die Strassen rund um den Flughafen eisfrei sind (was ich noch bezweifle), dann umrunden wir den Flughafen, sonst fahren wir Richtung Mainz (weit weg vom Main).  


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen. *


----------



## Friendlyman (10. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei.
Gruß
W.


----------



## uwe50 (10. Januar 2011)

Hier noch ein Rückblick von hjw51, Titanwade und to406ki auf die Flughafenrunde vom Sonntag, 26.12.10





... Mittlerweile dürfte der Schnee Koblenz und Köln passiert haben


----------



## yvonne283 (10. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Cynthia (11. Januar 2011)

Am 11.1.11 zu biken, wäre super gewesen. Allerdings macht uns der Regen einen dicken Strich durch das Vorhaben. 

Das gemeinsame Biken fällt heute aus .








 und bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## yvonne283 (11. Januar 2011)

Schade :-(  bis nächste Woche hoffentlich!


----------



## Cynthia (11. Januar 2011)

Regnet's bei dir nicht?


----------



## Hopi (11. Januar 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Am 11.1.11 zu biken, wäre super gewesen. Allerdings macht uns der Regen einen dicken Strich durch das Vorhaben.
> 
> Das gemeinsame Biken fällt heute aus .
> 
> ...



Man muss sich ja auch nicht mit Gewalt ins Krankenbett bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvonne283 (11. Januar 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Regnet's bei dir nicht?


Doch hier regnet es auch, bei Regen hab ich ja auch keine Lust, aber hab mich schon soooo gefreut gehabt...


----------



## Cynthia (11. Januar 2011)

Im Schwanheimer Wald ist die Straße teilweise noch richtig eisig ... davon habe ich noch vom letzten Mal biken genug  .

Besseres Wetter wird kommen !

Fahre jetzt halt unterm Dach Rad .


----------



## Fernando-FMX (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich melde mich mal wieder aus der Versenkung. 
Als ich im Herbst das eine Mal bei euch mitfuhr , hat mir jemand ein Scott für meine Freundin angeboten, leider hab ich den Namen vergessen. Könnte sich derjenige vlt. bitte bei mir mal melden? Das Interesse ist in letzter Zeit gestiegen und wir würden uns das ganze gern mal anschauen. Eventuell würde sie sogar mal die eine oder andere Tour mitfahren, soviel dann auch mal zum Thema weiblicher Anteil. Sollte da sonst noch jemand Ideen haben für meine Freundin ein Fahrrad (wenn es geht gebraucht und gut) zu besorgen können die sich natürlich auch bei mir  melden.

Ich denke die optimal Rahmengröße wäre 16", sie ist ca. 1,64m groß.
Favorisiert ist ein Hardtail, da absolut Neuling und der Preis auch eine gewisse Rolle spielt, 500 Euro sind angedacht.

liebe Grüße Fernando


----------



## tom194 (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Fernando,
ich hatte es Dir mal vorgeschlagen und da es schon länger her ist dachte ich Du hast schon ein Bike für Deine Freundin.
Habe das Bike noch und wenn Du mir Deine email schickst kann ich Dir die Tage ein paar Bilder schicken.

gruß Thomas(tom194)


----------



## yvonne283 (15. Januar 2011)

ich hoffe auf Mittwoch nächste Woche


----------



## uwe50 (17. Januar 2011)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> ich hoffe auf Mittwoch...)


... was sich für diese Woche auch wettermässig als beste Option abzeichnet. Zwar wird es schon wieder etwas kälter, aber immerhin besteht nur eine geringe Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.


*Mittwoch, 19.1.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 3 Std. und wollen so um 21:30 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Mittlerweile dürften auch die letzten Eisreste rund um den Flughafen weg sein ... Wir fahren über Schwanheim, Niederrad, Stadion, Zeppelinheim, Mörfelden, Westbahn, Kelsterbach und zurück nach Sindlingen. Dem Main entlang zu fahren, kann man momentan vergessen 


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Januar 2011)

Mist, an dem Tag muss ich abends schaffen


----------



## Cynthia (19. Januar 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Mittwoch, 19.1.11, 18:30 Uhr *
> Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".



Ich fahre mit. 

Wer noch?


----------



## Friendlyman (19. Januar 2011)

Kann heut leider nicht.
Viel Spass Euch!!!!!!!!!!
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Titanwade (19. Januar 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit.
> 
> Wer noch?


----------



## uwe50 (19. Januar 2011)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> ich hoffe auf Mittwoch nächste Woche



Da ja heute Mittwoch ist ... 



Hopi schrieb:


> Mist, an dem Tag muss ich abends schaffen



Ob Hopi wirklich so traurig ist?



Das Wetterradar hat den leichten Regen zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr gut vorausgesagt.

Wir müssen jedenfalls mit leichtem Regen rechnen. Wenn wir Glück haben, gibt es ab 19:30 lediglich ein paar Regentropfen. Ich nehme auf jeden Fall die Regenbekleidung im Rocksack mit

So sieht es um 21 Uhr aus:


----------



## hjw51 (19. Januar 2011)

fahre mit    HansJörg


----------



## tom194 (19. Januar 2011)

wenns bis 18.00h trocken bleibt fahr ich auch mit

gruß Thomas


----------



## Cynthia (20. Januar 2011)

War gestern allein von meiner Art. 

 Bikerinnen, wo seid ihr??? 


Unterwegs habe ich irgendwo meine Mitfahrlust verloren ... Jungs, ich lass euch demnächst allein "Tempo machen". Selber schuld, muss jemand anders die rote Laterne tragen.


----------



## yvonne283 (20. Januar 2011)

sorry, mein wunsch wurde erhört. Danke dafür. Aber leider ist mir was dazwischen gekommen. Übernächste Woche bin ich hoffentlich nochmal dabei.


----------



## Hopi (21. Januar 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Unterwegs habe ich irgendwo meine Mitfahrlust verloren ... Jungs, ich lass euch demnächst allein "Tempo machen". Selber schuld, muss jemand anders die rote Laterne tragen.



Haben sie es wieder übertrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (21. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Haben sie es wieder übertrieben?




... nach meinem Gefühl schon ... 

Ein Hobby  sollte einen gewissen Spaßfaktor  enthalten, sonst ist es kein Hobby mehr.


----------



## Titanwade (21. Januar 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> ... nach meinem Gefühl schon ...
> 
> Ein Hobby  sollte einen gewissen Spaßfaktor  enthalten, sonst ist es kein Hobby mehr.


 

Wie wärs, wenn wir Sonntag Mittag ne Runde drehen? Dann können wir mal besprechen, was die Nasen mit Dir gemacht haben.


----------



## Cynthia (22. Januar 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn wir Sonntag Mittag ne Runde drehen? Dann können wir mal besprechen, was die Nasen mit Dir gemacht haben.




 Das muss ich mir gründlich überlegen.  Muss ja erst suchen, was verloren ist ...


----------



## Friendlyman (22. Januar 2011)

wird Zeit dass ich wieder mitfahr - ich glaub es fehlt die robuste Dauerbremse.
(wie wärs denn Dienstag odder Donnerstag)
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang
(Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht)


----------



## uwe50 (24. Januar 2011)

Diese Woche fahren wir am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag, wobei der Donnerstag insgesamt die bessere Prognose hat.

Wünsche werden heute  n o c h  entgegen genommen


----------



## Friendlyman (24. Januar 2011)

Ohh der fifty- fifty Joker wird gezückt.
Viele Grüße und schöne Woche.
W.


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Diese Woche fahren wir am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag, wobei der Donnerstag insgesamt die bessere Prognose hat.
> 
> Wünsche werden heute nich entgegen genommen



Aber nicht den R3 nehmen , der hat richtig viel Schlamm vom Hochwasser auf dem Weg (und der klebt wie Sau)


----------



## uwe50 (26. Januar 2011)

... Die Prognosen für morgen machen Hoffnung auf eine trockene Ausfahrt mit allerdings gefühlten Unternullgraden. Mit einer Zusatzlage an Kleidern sollte das zu schaffen sein 


*Donnerstag, 26.1.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 2,5 bis 3 Std. und wollen damit zwischen 21:00 und 21:30 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Dem Nordostwind mit 15 km/h weiche wir am Besten aus, indem wir wieder mal rund um den Flughafen fahren. Diesmal Richtung Kelsterbach, Startbahn West, Mörfelden, Zeppelingeim, Schwanheim und zurück nach Sindlingen. 


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen. *


----------



## Friendlyman (26. Januar 2011)

Ich bin dabei.
Gruß W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (27. Januar 2011)

Eine Flughafenrunde? Da komme ich doch gerne mit!


----------



## hjw51 (27. Januar 2011)

Komme auch   HansJörg


----------



## Friendlyman (27. Januar 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Eine Flughafenrunde? Da komme ich doch gerne mit!




Du kennst den Weg odder????


----------



## Titanwade (27. Januar 2011)

Schön wars!  Und den richtigen Abend hatten wir uns auch ausgesucht: Bestes Winterwetter; nicht zu kalt und trocken.


----------



## Cynthia (27. Januar 2011)




----------



## Friendlyman (28. Januar 2011)

Mir hats auch gut gefallen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (29. Januar 2011)

Auch am Sonntag ist Sonne angesagt  wenn auch nicht bei sommerlichen Temperaturen.

Wer Lust hat für eine Runde:

*Sonntag, 30.1.11, *

13.15 Start in Liederbach, Wachenheimer Str. 71 (Liederbachhalle)
ca. 13.35 S-Bahn Kriftel (Bahnhofsplatz)

dann gehts über Hofheim, Diedenbergen auf den Elisabethenweg bis Massenheim, westlich an Wicker vorbei Richtung Main und zurück am Eisenbaum vorbei, Wicker-Süd, Bad Weilbach, Hattersheim ... und individuell zurück zu den Ausgangspunkten.


----------



## Titanwade (29. Januar 2011)

Ja, heute Nachmittag habe ich mir fast einen Sonnebrand geholt.  

Morgen bin ich dabei und komme zur Liederbach-Halle.

Gruß,
C.


----------



## tom194 (30. Januar 2011)

Hi,ich bin auch dabei bei dem schönen Wetter muss Man doch raus


----------



## Cynthia (30. Januar 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> ... Sonnenbrand ...


----------



## Fernando-FMX (30. Januar 2011)

Toki und ich sind auch dabei


----------



## to406ki (30. Januar 2011)

ab kriftel


----------



## yvonne283 (30. Januar 2011)

Hat leider heute bei mir nicht geklappt. Wisst Ihr schon welcher Tag es vorraussichtlich die Woche wird?????


----------



## bikebecker (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Seit ihr heute den Feldweg in richtung unterführung A66 nach Sindlingen gefahren?

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Cynthia (30. Januar 2011)

Es sind uns in der Gegend zwei freundliche Biker entgegen gekommen. Warst du zu zweit unterwegs?







 Cynthia


----------



## bikebecker (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ja, meine Frau und ich, beide in schwarz ( ein Rad in rosa).

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (30. Januar 2011)

Bingo  - dann werdet ihr das gewesen sein . 

Wir könnten ja demnächst mal gemeinsam biken, wir sind regelmäßig sonntags unterwegs.


----------



## bikebecker (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Das wird bei mir nichts werden, ich habe leider Dienst, aber meine Frau wird wohl mit kommen.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Cynthia (30. Januar 2011)

Jederzeit willkommen  - besonders Bikerinnen 







 Bis demnächst mal!


----------



## uwe50 (31. Januar 2011)

Frieren und nass werden
oder
noch mehr Frieren

Wir entscheiden uns für das Zweite und holen alle Klamotten aus dem Schrank, die irgendwie wärmen 


*Dienstag 1.2.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 2,5 bis 3 Std. und wollen damit zwischen 21:00 und 21:30 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Wir fahren von Sindlingen Richtung Schwanheim, Zeppelinheim, Langener Waldsee, Mörfelden, Westbahn, Kelsterbach.  


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen. *


----------



## to406ki (31. Januar 2011)

ick war im tv zu sehen 

http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos/wirtschaft/Peugeot-will-zurueck-auf-deutsche-Strassen-article2491406.html 


morgen werd ick nicht dabei sein ...


----------



## Cynthia (31. Januar 2011)

Bist du das wirklich? Ohne Helm siehst du so anders aus.


----------



## to406ki (31. Januar 2011)

jop das bin icke und mit meinem großen spielzeug


----------



## hjw51 (31. Januar 2011)

fahre mit  Hansjörg


----------



## Friendlyman (1. Februar 2011)

bin dabei, + Thomas
Bis nachher
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvonne283 (1. Februar 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> War gestern allein von meiner Art.
> 
> Bikerinnen, wo seid ihr???
> 
> ...


 
Ich wäre heute dabei. Cynthia, Du auch??? Dann tragen wir zusammen die rote Laterne. OK?


----------



## Titanwade (1. Februar 2011)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wann ich heute aus dem Büro komme und bin nicht dabei.


----------



## Cynthia (1. Februar 2011)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Ich wäre heute dabei. Cynthia, Du auch??? Dann tragen wir zusammen die rote Laterne. OK?



 Ich bin auch dabei - super!


----------



## Robert787 (1. Februar 2011)

Hi, ich bin nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder dabei.
Bis nachher


----------



## bikebecker (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Fahrt Ihr morgen eine Tour?

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## uwe50 (5. Februar 2011)

Ja, am Sonntag ist es ja mit 6-9 Grad verhältnismässig warm

Wer Lust hat für eine Runde: Treffpunkte/-Zeit wie am letzten Sonntag

*Sonntag, 5.2.11, *

13.15 Start in Liederbach, Wachenheimer Str. 71 (Liederbachhalle)
ca. 13.35 S-Bahn Kriftel (Bahnhofsplatz)

dann gehts durch Hofheim, Eppstein Richtung Oberjosbach, Niederhausen, Naurod, Wildsachsen und zurück nach Hofheim/Kriftel. Fahrzeit so ca. 2,5 bis 3 Std.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei ca. 17 - 18 km/h
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

PS: 
Falls das Wetter unsicher ist und es regnet, bitte *ab 12 Uhr *unter T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80 zurückfragen, ob gefahren wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (5. Februar 2011)

Ich komme zur Liederbachhalle.


----------



## fast-fred (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich werde auch mal wieder mit fahren is ja jetzt auch wieder wärmer.


----------



## Cynthia (6. Februar 2011)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Fahrt Ihr morgen eine Tour?
> 
> Gruß bikebecker




Kommt ihr mit?


----------



## bikebecker (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Nein, ich habe Dienst. Meine Frau wollte mit, musste aber leider doch das Kind zum Wettkampf fahren. Hofendlich ein anderes mal.

Gruß Bikebecker


----------



## bikebecker (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Es hat ja doch noch geklappt.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Cynthia (6. Februar 2011)

Ja,  schön, dass sie auf den ersten Kilometern dabei war.  Hoffentlich bald mal wieder!


----------



## uwe50 (6. Februar 2011)

Diese Woche bleiben die Temperaturen deutlich übr Null. Am Dienstag soll es am Vormittag und frühen Mittag noch etwas regnen. Am Abend wid die Wahrscheinlichkeit nur mit 20 % prognostiziert.

*Dienstag 8.2.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 2,5 bis 3 Std. und wollen damit zwischen 21:00 und 21:30 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Strecke Kelsterbach, Startbahn West, Südlich an Mörfeleden vorbei Richtung Zeppelinheim, Schwanheim und zurück.


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen. Bei Absage könnte Alternativ noch der Donnerstag in Frage kommen.*


----------



## Friendlyman (7. Februar 2011)

Habe frei und bin dabei.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## to406ki (8. Februar 2011)

ick denk, ick werd auch dabei sein !


----------



## wartool (8. Februar 2011)

wie jetzt Toni? Keine Muckibude heute???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (8. Februar 2011)

nee da geh ick morgen hin


----------



## sod (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo in die nette Runde.
Ich hoffe ihr seid so erfrischt Heim gekommen wie ich.
Und besten Dank nochmal für die warmen Hände.


----------



## Cynthia (9. Februar 2011)

sod schrieb:


> Hallo in die nette Runde.
> Ich hoffe ihr seid so erfrischt Heim gekommen wie ich.
> Und besten Dank nochmal für die warmen Hände.



Gern geschehen ! 

Schön, dass du uns auf vielen Kilometern begleitet hast.


----------



## uwe50 (13. Februar 2011)

Für Kurzentschlossene:

*Heute,  13:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren ca. 3 Std. eine erweiterte Flughafenrunde.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack

Einfach da sein oder kurze Info bei Verzögerng T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## uwe50 (14. Februar 2011)

Auch diese Woche bleiben die Temperaturen deutlich über Null. Laut Wetter24.de und Wetter.com ist der Mittwoch der voraussichtlich "trockenste" Abend. Darum:

*Mittwoch 16.2.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 2,5 bis 3 Std. und wollen damit zwischen 21:00 und 21:30 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Strecke Kelsterbach, Startbahn West, Mörfeleden vorbei Richtung Zeppelinheim, Schwanheim und zurück.


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen. *

Vormerken für Sonntag, 20. Februar 2011, Start 9-10 Uhr Speedway Stadion Diedenbergen
*StaufenBike*


----------



## Cynthia (14. Februar 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ... eine erweiterte Flughafenrunde ...



... Liederbach retour  71 km


----------



## Titanwade (14. Februar 2011)

Das habe ich gestern leider nicht geschafft, das war mir zu kurzftistig.  Bin eine knappe Stunde später zu einer Flughafenrunde aufgebrochen.


----------



## Cynthia (14. Februar 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Das hat mir gestern leider zeitlich nicht gepasst. Bin eine knappe Stunde später zu einer Flughafenrunde aufgebrochen.



In welcher Richtung?

Begegnet sind wir uns leider nicht. Wir sind zu weit außen herum gefahren ...


----------



## Titanwade (14. Februar 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> In welcher Richtung?
> 
> Begegnet sind wir uns leider nicht. Wir sind zu weit außen herum gefahren ...


 
Ich hatte immer geschaut ob ich Euch irgendwo sehe. Den Kilomtern nach, seit ihr fleißiger gewesen. Ich hatte nur 64km, gefahren gegen den Uhrzeigersinn: Ffm-Mainufer-Sindlingen-Raunheim-SBW- Zeppelinheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (14. Februar 2011)

Kein Wunder! Das war auch unsere Richtung . 

Wir haben Mörfelden großräumig umfahren, um einen Weg zu suchen, der uns am Bahnübergang nicht 10 Minuten warten lässt. Und den Trail am Langener Waldsee reverse haben wir diesmal bei Tageslicht mitgenommen. Theoretisch hätten wir uns vielleicht auf dem Rückweg im Stadtwald treffen können ...


----------



## Titanwade (15. Februar 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Mittwoch 16.2.11, 18:30 Uhr *
> Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".



Morgen schaffe ich das leider nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro.


----------



## Friendlyman (15. Februar 2011)

Hab Elternabend


----------



## Cynthia (16. Februar 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Mittwoch 16.2.11, 18:30 Uhr *
> Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".



... einige Absagen ... schade!

Wer fährt denn mit?


----------



## ambro (16. Februar 2011)

hi cynthia, 

der vorsatz ist gefasst wieder aktiv zu werden, heute probier ich mich aber mit den anderen im taunus...daher heut leider nicht. also auch ne absage...aber bald 

vg ambro


----------



## Cynthia (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo ambro, wolltest du nicht in der letzten Wintersaison schon mal mitfahren? Dann wird's ja höchste Zeit für eine Première . 

Deine Frau fährt doch auch - nimm sie mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambro (16. Februar 2011)

genau, so wars/isses...aber hat sich dann dank arbeit und der anderen ausreden wieder auf die allwöchentliche/teils monatliche fahrradtour reduziert...diesmal aber nicht...bike liegt im auto und steht in der tiefgarage, heute abend gehts mit den jungs in den taunus...


----------



## Cynthia (16. Februar 2011)

Euch viel Spaß!  Wird ziemlich nass sein ...


----------



## Robert787 (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo, komme heute abend mit.


----------



## hjw51 (16. Februar 2011)

komme auch   Hansjörg


----------



## Cynthia (16. Februar 2011)

hjw51 schrieb:


> komme auch   Hansjörg





Robert787 schrieb:


> Hallo, komme heute abend mit.


----------



## Friendlyman (17. Februar 2011)

Habe gestern Strom gespart, bin die Grüngürtel-Tour gefahren. War echt toll, allerdings würde ich am Wochende davon abraten da Ortsdurchfahrten und Stadtwald sowie Niddaufer die ganze Sache doch ziemlich in die Länge ziehen können.
72 Km im Wochenendrummel sind bestimmt sehr stressig.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Cynthia (17. Februar 2011)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Habe gestern Strom gespart, bin die Grüngürtel-Tour gefahren. War echt toll, allerdings würde ich am Wochende davon abraten da Ortsdurchfahrten und Stadtwald sowie Niddaufer die ganze Sache doch ziemlich in die Länge ziehen können.
> 72 Km im Wochenendrummel sind bestimmt sehr stressig.
> Viele Grüße
> W.



Wir fünf haben keine Batterie gespart! Bis nach Hause waren's letztendlich 72 km in 4 1/4 Stunden. Ich glaube, im Osten haben wir uns etwas verfahren ... Dafür gab's die Möglichkeit, die Trep-ep-ep-eppen in Neu-Isenburg endlich zu knacken .


----------



## uwe50 (18. Februar 2011)

Sonntag, 20. Februar 2011, Start 9-10 Uhr Speedway Stadion Diedenbergen
*StaufenBike*

Bei Teilnahme gelten die Bestimmungen der Ausschreibung vom RC Radsportfreunde Hattersheim 1981 e.V.

Die Strecke der CTF StaufenBike verläuft im Staatsforst Hofheim durch die ersten Ausläufer des Taunus mit Kapellenberg, Fischbacher Kopf, Staufen und Judenkopf, um nur einige der markanten Streckenpunkte zu nennen. Wir bieten drei Strecken zur Auswahl, 31 km mit 550 Hm und 51 km mit 1030 Hm - und zur kürzeren Tour 2 eine einfache Alternativstrecke durch den Regionalpark Rhein-Main mit 34 km Streckenlänge für weniger geübte Radsportler. Der Staufen, mit 451m die höchste Erhebung auf dieser Tour, war Namensgeber für unsere CTF, die in diesem Jahr zum vierten Mal veranstaltet wird. Der Reinerlös der Veranstaltung dient einem wohltätigen Zweck und kommt der  Stiftung LEBERECHT zugute.

Die Anmeldung erfolgt direkt vor Ort.


----------



## to406ki (19. Februar 2011)

hey, ick hab da schon bock morgen die große runde zu fahren nur allein wollt ick da nit fahren


----------



## fast-fred (19. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre morgen auf jeden Fall die große Runde mit.

Gruß, Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (20. Februar 2011)

so bin wieder zurück

51 km mit 1030 Hm in 3 1/2std
mit an und abfahrt 82km

@ uwe50, sorry das wir auf einmal weg waren, uns hatte es auf der abfahrt gepackt und du hattest ja kurz zu vor gesagt es sei ok ...

hoffe du hast dein ziel auch erreicht


----------



## hjw51 (20. Februar 2011)

ich war nicht uwe 50 sondern HJ  ,bin auch die grosse Runde gefahren war kurz vor 1.00 Uhr im Ziel   kalt wars  aber schön.   HansJörg


----------



## to406ki (20. Februar 2011)

oh sor.

dann hätten wir uns ja echt nochmal sehen könn,
wir sind 12:45uhr von da wieder richtung heimat


----------



## ambro (20. Februar 2011)

hallo staufenbiker 

da ich heute verhindert war, wollte ich mal fragen, ob man sich in kleiner forumsrunde nochmal treffen könnte, und die große tour gemeinsam abfahren könnte? ist direkt um die ecke bei uns und klingt nach ner recht interessanten trainingsstrecke!?

hatte cynthia dazu schon mal befragt, aber vielleicht haben ja noch mehr leute lust!?

vg ambro


----------



## uwe50 (20. Februar 2011)

Knapp 300 Teilnehmer haben heute am StaufenBike teilgenommen. 

Allen HelferInnen vielen Dank 
- für die gut ausgeschilderte und für diese Jahreszeit auch für Mountainbiker geeignete Strecke. 
- die Verpflegungsstellen (wo die Kälte mangels Bewegung doch zu schaffen machte)

... uns jedenfalls hat es Spass gemacht und nebenbei noch ein paar Winterpokalpunkte.


----------



## Friendlyman (20. Februar 2011)

M. T. und W. hatten Höhenangst und haben den Waldsee großzügig umrundet.

Bis Bald 
W.


----------



## uwe50 (20. Februar 2011)

Diese Woche sinken die Temperaturen wieder gegen Null. In 5 Wochen stellen wir die Uhren bereits wieder auf Sommerzeit um . Die verbleibenden Winterrunden können wir also bereits mit einer Hand abzählen...
Diese Woche kann ich nur am Dienstag, was auch wettermäßig der idealste Abend werden könnte.

*Dienstag, 22.2.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 2,5 bis 3 Std. und wollen damit zwischen 21:00 und 21:30 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Zur Abwechslung  fahren wir wieder mal um den Flughafen, diesmal über Schwanheim, Zeppelinheim, Mörfelden, Kelsterbach)


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen. *


----------



## Cynthia (20. Februar 2011)

ambro schrieb:


> hallo staufenbiker
> 
> da ich heute verhindert war, wollte ich mal fragen, ob man sich in kleiner forumsrunde nochmal treffen könnte, und die große tour gemeinsam abfahren könnte? ist direkt um die ecke bei uns und klingt nach ner recht interessanten trainingsstrecke!?
> 
> ...



Warum nicht? Gemeinsam werden wir die Wege bestimmt wieder finden . Vielleicht am nächsten Sonntag?


----------



## Titanwade (20. Februar 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Dienstag, 22.2.11, 18:30 Uhr *
> Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".



Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambro (20. Februar 2011)

ich wäre sonntag dabei. dienstag wahrscheinlich nicht, hab die woche wieder lehrgang...mal sehen wie anspruchsvoll das montag abend wird. wenns für die füß ist, kann ich das auch ausfallen lassen


----------



## Friendlyman (21. Februar 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Dabei.



Bin auch dabei.
Kalt und dunkel isss doch supper


----------



## Titanwade (22. Februar 2011)

Falls ich nicht pünktlich da bin, bitte nicht warten.


----------



## uwe50 (22. Februar 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Falls ich nicht pünktlich da bin, bitte nicht warten.



Wir fahren die Trail-Strecke im Schwanheimer Wald und biegen n der Verbindungsstr. Schwanheim Flughafen links ab, den Bahnübergang querend und dann Richtung Steigenberger AirportHotel. 

Du kannst mich auch von unterwegs anrufen .....


----------



## Robert787 (22. Februar 2011)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Friendlyman (23. Februar 2011)

war wieder toll und es gibt wieder einige Dornen weniger.
Freu mich auf das nächste Mal.
Mtb fahren ohne schwitzen ist doch Luxus pur.
Und Schlamm war auch selten.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (23. Februar 2011)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> war wieder toll und es gibt wieder einige Dornen weniger.


 
Und zum Glück hatten wir ein schweizer Taschenmesser dabei.



Friendlyman schrieb:


> Mtb fahren ohne schwitzen ist doch Luxus pur.


 
Da hast Du sehr recht! Ohne jetzt Namen nennen, zu wollen: Lieber Tom, Du bist ein Weichei. 



Friendlyman schrieb:


> Und Schlamm war auch selten.


 
Kein Schlamm!  In diesem Punkt hätte sich unser Guide ein wenig mehr Mühe machen können.


Jetzt aber genug der Beschimpfungen, ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Tag, bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## uwe50 (23. Februar 2011)

Nächste Woche planen wir wieder eine Tour von 4 - 5 Stunden. Dann haben wir wenigstens keine Zeit für Pannen 

Oder war es doch die Eiseskälte, die auch dem Material zugesetzt hat. Irgendwie friere ich immer noch - aber der Frühling naht!


----------



## Cynthia (23. Februar 2011)

War's echt so schlimm?  Bis auf die Zwischenfälle fand ich's gut .

Es gibt doch kein schlechtes/kaltes Wetter - nur schlechte Kleidung .







 Man sieht sich ...


----------



## Robert787 (23. Februar 2011)

Schön war´s, ganz schön kalt war´s.


----------



## Friendlyman (23. Februar 2011)

Ist doch toll dass in den letzten Posts immer wieder das Wort  SCHÖN vorkommt.
Schön wars wie immer ob mit platten odder ohne.
Also nochmals schöne Restwoche.


----------



## mbonsai (24. Februar 2011)

Sonntag, wenn es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet, würd ich mich auch anschließen....aber gebt mal bescheid, wieviel ihr da genau fahren wollt, weil mein Winterspeck mir bei Steigungen doch noch heftig zu schaffen macht 

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Cynthia (27. Februar 2011)

Ob heute eine Tour angeboten wird, entscheidet sich im Laufe des späteren Vormittags. 
Bei Mitfahr-Interesse kann man uwe50 ab 12 Uhr auf der 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80 anrufen.


----------



## Cynthia (27. Februar 2011)

13.45 Uhr, Parkplatz an der Liederbachhalle, Wachenheimer Straße, in Liederbach.


----------



## mbonsai (27. Februar 2011)

Hi,

bin zwar generell nicht wasserscheu, aber hier in Kostheim regnet es schon unangenehm, naja und gestern hatte ich schon ne schoene Tour mit ueber 1000 hm. Also plant mal ohne mich.

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Cynthia (27. Februar 2011)

Bei uns wird's auch nass .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (28. Februar 2011)

Aber im Endeffekt waren es nur kurze Schauer, wie ich dann beim Laufen feststellen mußte....ich hoffe für Euch war es dann nur nass von unten?


----------



## Cynthia (28. Februar 2011)

Leider nein! Kurz vor 18 Uhr und kurz vor dem Ziel gab's eine Gratisdusche .


----------



## Friendlyman (28. Februar 2011)

Ähhhmmmm Wintertour ????
Akkuuu laden für wann???
Dienstag ? oder Mittwoch?
Donnerstag :-(
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## uwe50 (28. Februar 2011)

Es verbleiben 4 Winterrunden. Die Sonne zumindest kündigt den nahen Frühling an (wenn es doch gefühlt noch kalt ist). Die Prognosen für Di., Mi. und Do. sind gleichwertig. Darum wählen wir den Tag mitten in der Woche.

*Mittwoch, 2.3.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 3 Std. und wollen damit um 21:30 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Pannen verlängern die Fahrzeit  Wenn es nicht zu stark windet fahren wir wieder mal Richtung Mainz (und natürlich zurück), sonst rund um den Flughafen.


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## Friendlyman (28. Februar 2011)

Na denn bin ich schon mal dabei.


----------



## hjw51 (28. Februar 2011)

komme auch , es gibt supper Wetter
Hansjörg


----------



## tom194 (28. Februar 2011)

Komme auch mit bei den Temperaturen gehts net anders da muss mann raus 

gruß Thomas


----------



## ambro (1. März 2011)

dabei!


----------



## Stump1967 (1. März 2011)

bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (1. März 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


> ... da muss mann raus  ...



... frau auch ... 








 Bis morgen!


----------



## tom194 (1. März 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> ... frau auch ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




halihalo haben uns ja ne Zeit nicht mehr gesehen also dann bis morgen lg Thomas


----------



## Titanwade (2. März 2011)

Bei der heutigen Fahrt in den Frühling bin ich dabei. Also zumindest beim ersten Teil...


----------



## Robert787 (2. März 2011)

Spätschicht!!! 

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß bei dem Traumwetter.

Gruß Robert


----------



## ambro (5. März 2011)

hi an alle, 

war heute nochmal in hochheim - an der stelle an der wir gehalten haben (die letzte p***pause auf dem rückweg) lag nen schwarzer handschuh...vermisst den einer von euch?


----------



## uwe50 (6. März 2011)

Es verbleiben 3 Winterrunden. Aus heutiger Sicht erhöht sich das Regenrisiko ab Mittwoch, darum ...

*Dienstag, 8.3.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 3 Std. und wollen damit um 21:30 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Die Flughafenrunde fahren wir über Kelsterbach, Startbahn West, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheim. Wenn es trocken bleibt, nehmen wir wieder mal den einten und anderen Trail mit ... 


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambro (6. März 2011)

bin dabei. wer nen handschuh von der tour letzte woche vermisst - bitte melden...


----------



## sod (7. März 2011)

Hi Ambro, ich war zwar letzte Woche nicht dabei, habe aber auf eurer Runde letztens eienen linken Roeckl Handschuh Größe 8 im Gebüsch geparkt.


----------



## Friendlyman (7. März 2011)

Dienstag, 8.3.11, 18:30 Uhr 
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Also denn bis morgen.
Grüße
W.


----------



## Titanwade (7. März 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Dienstag, 8.3.11, 18:30 Uhr *


 
Ich bin dabei. Schön, dass wir die letztjährige Tradition der Faschings-Dienstags Tour fortsetzen.


----------



## ambro (7. März 2011)

mit dem rad holt man sich zumindest keinen platten 


Titanwade schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Schön, dass wir die letztjährige Tradition der Faschings-Dienstags Tour fortsetzen.


----------



## Cynthia (7. März 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Schön, dass wir die letztjährige Tradition der Faschings-Dienstags Tour fortsetzen.



Das will ich nicht verpassen!


----------



## hjw51 (7. März 2011)

bis morgen Hansjörg


----------



## Cynthia (8. März 2011)

*Huhuuu!* 

Wo bleibt die weibliche Begleitung?


----------



## ambro (10. März 2011)

@cynthia: danke nochmal für deine Mühen mit dem Anruf am Dienstag...
@all: sorry, dass ihr auf mich gewartet habt, aber 15:30 Uhr ist in unserer Außenstelle in Hamburg die Verbindung zu uns nach FFM abgerissen und 25 Männlein und Weiblein wollten das behoben haben. Da unser Techniker in Hamburg just Urlaub hatte, war ich 15:50 Uhr auf der Autobahn und hatte 500km Fahrt vor mir. Konnte da vorher leider nicht absagen!

Jetzt ist alles wieder gut, ich bin wieder in FFM und freue mich auf die nächste Runde.


----------



## Cynthia (10. März 2011)

@ ambro:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (12. März 2011)

Hat morgen jemand Lust mit auf den Feldberg zu fahren?

*Sonntag, 13.3.11, *

13.15 Start in Liederbach, Wachenheimer Str. 71 (Liederbachhalle)

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.

PS: 
*ab 12 Uhr * bin ich bei Rückfragenunter unter T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80 erreichbar.


----------



## ambro (12. März 2011)

hi uwe,

das muss ich morgen um 12 spontan entscheiden. akuell sagen meine oberschenkel NEIN 

wenn ich um 13 uhr da bin bin ich da, ansonsten viel spass.


----------



## Titanwade (13. März 2011)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## tom194 (13. März 2011)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## to406ki (13. März 2011)

ick auch, tom, kommst du bei mir lang ?


----------



## uwe50 (13. März 2011)

Und schon wieder die 2. letzte Winterrunde. Der heutige Sonntag hat's gezeigt: Der Frühling kommt, die letzten Schneereste im Feldberggebiet sind zu zählen. 

Die Wetterprognose für diese Woche spricht eindeutig für den Dienstag, allerdings bei einem Nordostwind von 20 km/h. Mittwoch und Donnerstag liegt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bereits wieder bei 70 %. So treffen wir uns

*Dienstag, 15.3.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren nochmals die lange Flughafenrunde südlich an Mörfelden vorbei und nehmen auf dem Rückweg die Trails am Langener Waldsee nochmals mit. Spätestens um 21:45 sollten wir in Sindlingen zurück sein. 


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## yvonne283 (14. März 2011)

Huhu, nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder im Lande und denke ab übernächste Woche starte ich wieder durch. Freu mich schon riesig  LG Yvonne


----------



## tom194 (14. März 2011)

Bin morgen auch dabei Gruß Tom


----------



## Cynthia (14. März 2011)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Huhu, nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder im Lande und denke ab übernächste Woche starte ich wieder durch. Freu mich schon riesig  LG Yvonne




 Schön von dir zu lesen!  Es geht dir hoffentlich gut. 

Ich freue mich, wenn du wieder dabei bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (14. März 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch dabei Gruß Tom




Wo du nur immer diese Smilies findest . Hast du sonst nichts zu tun?


----------



## Cynthia (14. März 2011)

Ich bin dabei - zum Abgewöhnen ... 






 Bis morgen!


----------



## tom194 (14. März 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wo du nur immer diese Smilies findest . Hast du sonst nichts zu tun?



hey,sind doch süss oder?????




Bis morgen Abend


----------



## tom194 (14. März 2011)

Und wir haben ihn fast erreicht der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Frühling naht


----------



## Cynthia (14. März 2011)

Gibt's auch ein Smiley mit einem Schweizer Kreuz?


----------



## Cynthia (14. März 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


> ... Bis morgen Abend




 Willst du dich mit mir kloppen?  Oder tauschen die irgendwelche Geheimnisse aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambro (14. März 2011)

bin dabei...wenn hamburg online bleibt


----------



## tom194 (14. März 2011)

mhhhhhh obs geht


----------



## Cynthia (14. März 2011)

Nice - aber wie lässt sich das einfügen?


----------



## tom194 (14. März 2011)

Und Christina ist das was ????? nur für Dich


----------



## tom194 (14. März 2011)

Hier die Seite im Netz wo die Schweizer Smilies sind 
http://www.swisssmilies.ch/schweiz.htm


----------



## Cynthia (14. März 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Cynthia (14. März 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


>




Das gefällt mir besonders gut!


----------



## Titanwade (15. März 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ....vorbei und nehmen auf dem Rückweg die Trails am Langener Waldsee nochmals mit. ....


 
Den Langener See solltet Ihr heute besser auslassen. Rund um den Gehspitzweiher gab es gestern mit Einbruch der Dämmerung eine Krötenwanderung und die reinste Kröteninvasion.


----------



## uwe50 (15. März 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Den Langener See solltet Ihr heute besser auslassen. Rund um den Gehspitzweiher gab es gestern mit Einbruch der Dämmerung eine Krötenwanderung und die reinste Kröteninvasion.



Danke für den Hinweis. Dann fahren wir heute Abend etwas in die Höhe Richtung Staufen...


----------



## ambro (18. März 2011)

Hi,

wollte morgen am frühen Nachmittag mal von Flörsheim Weilbach nach Wallau über Langenhain nach Eppstein und zurück über Hofheim nach Flörsheim Weilbach...bissel Höhenmeter und vielleicht so 30 bis 40 KM...

jemand Lust mitzufahren? Idealerweise jemand mit Ortskenntnissen  ansonsten wirds ne Orientierungsfahrt 

VG Ambro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (18. März 2011)

Hi Ambro
um was für ne Zeit hast Du gedacht zu fahren wenns passt könnten wir doch zum Staufen fahren und uns in sinlingen Treffen.
sag Bescheid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gruß Tom


----------



## Friendlyman (18. März 2011)

Da wäre ich vielleicht auch dabei.
Gruß W.


----------



## Friendlyman (19. März 2011)

Mmmmmhhh. .... muß um 17.00 Uhr zurück sein.
????
MfG
W


----------



## ambro (19. März 2011)

also leute, bei mir hat sich eine planänderung ergeben, fahre heute also nicht. vielleicht morgen, ansonsten dann wieder bei der nächsten planmäßigen runde.


----------



## uwe50 (19. März 2011)

Wer hat Lust westlich vom Feldberg mitfahrend die Gegend zu erkunden? 

*Sonntag, 20.3.11, *

13.15 Start in Liederbach, Wachenheimer Str. 71 (Liederbachhalle)

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.

PS: 
*ab 12 Uhr * bin ich bei Rückfragenunter unter T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80 erreichbar.


----------



## Titanwade (19. März 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust westlich vom Feldberg mitfahrend die Gegend zu erkunden?



¡Que sí, muchacho!


----------



## Titanwade (20. März 2011)

Das Bike ist wieder sauber. Der Fahrer geföhnt und satt.  Das waren mit 90km/950hm hart verdiente WP-Punkte!


----------



## uwe50 (21. März 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Das waren mit *90km*/950hm ...



oh, jetzt verstehe ich ... die Erklimmung der beiden östlich vom Feldberg liegenden Vorgebirgsgipfel haben dann zusätzlich eingeschenkt

War trotzdem eine schöne Tour 

PS
Diese Woche fahren wir am *Mittwoch* die letzte Winterrunde (erste Frühlingsrunde) nochmals auf dem Flachen rund um den Flughafen - sofern die Kröten ihre Wanderungen abgeschlossen haben und glücklich in den Teichen angekommen sind. Mehr Morgen.


----------



## uwe50 (21. März 2011)

Merke gerade, dass ich ja am Mittwoch bereit einen schon lange geplanten Geschäftstermin habe Also doch nicht am Mittwoch, sondern am  Donnerstag. 

Es ist die letzte Winterrunde für die Saision 10/11. Ab bächster Woche starten wir dann wieder die Dienstags- und Donnerstagsrunden. Ausschreibungen fiolgen. 

*Donnerstag, 24.3.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Die Kröten sollten ja ihre Wanderungen abgeschlossen haben. Wir fahren nochmals die lange Flughafenrunde südlich an Mörfelden vorbei und nehmen auf dem Rückweg die Trails am Langener Waldsee nochmals mit. Spätestens um 21:45 sollten wir in Sindlingen zurück sein. 


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (22. März 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust westlich vom Feldberg mitfahrend die Gegend zu erkunden?



Hallo Urs,

Das klingt nach einer schönen Tour. Ich konnte leider nicht mitfahren. Aber hast du den Track zufälligerweise aufgezeichnet und kannst ihn mir schicken? Würde mir gerne auf OpenMTBMaps anschauen, wo ihr rum geklettert seid. 

Danke und viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## to406ki (22. März 2011)

hey,

letzte Winterrunde ick bin dabei


----------



## bfri (23. März 2011)

Danke @Urs fürs Track schicken. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## Titanwade (23. März 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Die Kröten sollten ja ihre Wanderungen abgeschlossen haben.



Die Kröten? Ja, die sind nur noch vereinzelt untwerwegs und sind gut umfahrbar! 

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von vorhin...

....man beachte das Schild "Krötenwanderung" im Hintergrund....












...Euch viel Spaß bei der letzten Flughafenrunde vor dem Winter 2011/2012...


----------



## bfri (24. März 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Die Kröten? Ja, die sind nur noch vereinzelt untwerwegs und sind gut umfahrbar!
> Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von vorhin...



Sehr geile Bilder.


----------



## Cynthia (24. März 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 24.3.11, 18:30 Uhr *
> Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".
> 
> Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80









 Ich kurble mit . Wer begleitet uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert787 (24. März 2011)

Meine Hinterradbremse ist gestern von Formula zurück gekommen.Bin also auch dabei.Bis nachher. Gruß Robert


----------



## ambro (24. März 2011)

ich bin dabei...


----------



## bfri (24. März 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Ich kurble mit . Wer begleitet uns?



Ich bin noch unterwegs. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß bei dem schönen, trockenen Wetter.


----------



## Friendlyman (24. März 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Ich bin noch unterwegs. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß bei dem schönen, trockenen Wetter.



Sonne und Erkältung haben mich heut vom Nighdriden abgehalten.
Liebe Grüße
W.


----------



## ambro (25. März 2011)

hallo an alle, 

seid ihr gut heim gekommen? danke nochmal an robert für den angenehmen taxi-service...ich hoffe, wir haben dein auto nicht all zu sehr mit den rädern zerschrammt!? sobald meine linke körperhälfte wieder schmerzfrei alle bewegungen ausführt, fahren wir ne gemeinsame hochheim tour! 

bis die tage, ich geh dann mal weiter arbeiten


----------



## Cynthia (25. März 2011)

ambro schrieb:


> hallo an alle,
> 
> seid ihr gut heim gekommen? danke nochmal an robert für den angenehmen taxi-service...ich hoffe, wir haben dein auto nicht all zu sehr mit den rädern zerschrammt!? sobald meine linke körperhälfte wieder schmerzfrei alle bewegungen ausführt, fahren wir ne gemeinsame hochheim tour!
> 
> bis die tage, ich geh dann mal weiter arbeiten



Hallo Kai,

ja, gut heimgekommen - allerdings seeehhhr spät  nach der ausgedehnten Flughafenrunde .

Ich hoffe, deine linke Körperhälfte leidet nicht allzu große Schmerzen . Gute Besserung!

 Bis demnächst mal wieder!


----------



## ambro (25. März 2011)

danke cynthia, wird schon...ist nix dramatisches...nur die kaputte hose ärgert mich


----------



## Cynthia (25. März 2011)

ambro schrieb:


> danke cynthia, wird schon...ist nix dramatisches...nur die kaputte hose ärgert mich



Material ist ersetzbar ... du nicht


----------



## uwe50 (26. März 2011)

Beinhart Wintertreff Abschlussfahrt nach Nieder-Hilbersheim zur MTBO (Mountainbike-Orienteering) - Veranstaltung

*Ausschreibung hier (mit Link auf PDF).*

Für die Hinfahrt nehmen wir die Öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel.

Treffpunkt
*Sonntag, 27.3.11 um 09.15 Uhr 
*an der S-Bahn Station Frankfurt-Sindlingen Bahnhof Richtung Mainz

Ab 3-5 Personen lohnt sich ein Gruppen-Tagesticket für 25 EUR. Das normale Einfach-Ticket kostet 7,30 EUR. *Bitte Kleingeld mitnehmen!*

*Die S-Bahn fährt um 9.26 Uhr*. In Ingelheim kommen wir um 10:38 an. In Mainz fahren wir vom Bahnhof Kastel mit dem Rad nach Mainz Hauptbahnhof. Dafür haben wir 40 Minuten Zeit, was auch noch für einen Kaffee reichen dürfte. Von Ingelheim nach Nieder-Hilbersheim sind es nochmals c. 10 km mit dem Rad. 

Nach der Veranstaltung (an der wir auch als Gruppe oder individuell teilnehmen können) fahren wir komplett per Rad zurück (60 km) oder können z.B. ab Kastel wieder die S-Bahn bis Frankfurt Sindlingen nehmen.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum oder über T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Cynthia (26. März 2011)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-T-B (26. März 2011)

Tolle Idee = Dabei


----------



## uwe50 (27. März 2011)

Da der Kreis der gemeldeten überschaubar ist:

Die Anfahrt nach Ingelheim erfolgt individeull mit dem Auto. Das erlaubt jetzt ein gemütliches Frühstücken und mindert das Risiko, heute noch nass zu werden .

Ich habe aktuell das Gefühl als sei es erst 7 Uhr


----------



## uwe50 (27. März 2011)

Und ab sofort bis zur nächsten Umstellung auf die Winterzeit sind die Touren wöchentlich am Dienstag und Donnerstag in diesem Forum ausgeschrieben:

*Beinhart-Feierabend-MTB-Treff im Main-Taunus*


----------

